# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Я наркоманка

## KIMA

Ну наверно начну с того что мне 31 год живу я в Питери.Я наркоманка стаж употребления 13 лет восновном торчала на героине последнии 3 года на метадоне.ремисии восновном не было, не считая где то в первые года, год был что я употребляла 2 раза в месяц с получки и аванса.поэтому трезвую жизнь не помню и не представляю как это жить без наркотиков.по поводу работы я восновном не работала было пару раз, отработала один раз год и ещё пол года.но это не значит что я зависела от родителей или мужчин,с финансами по крайне мере раньше проблем не было.первую квартиру подогнали родители,потом купила себе машину но в конечном итоге всё продала.через какое то время опять появилась квартира,машина и опять токи это всё ушло.я не такой наркоман который бегает по двору чёрте в чём,я с такими проктически не общаюсь.просто дело в том что я по характеру лидер и мне хочется быть лучше чем другие быть номер один,и я почему то выбрала быть лучшей среди худших,чем худшей среди лучших.не знаю почему так вышло.а последнее время я живу у родителей,и что самое страшное сейчас они мне дают на наркотики.они видно поняли что всё.дело в том я очень много раз ложилась в больничку и родители и я сама за это такую кучу денег отдали, можно не одну квартиру и машину купить.и как вы понимаете всё это бестолку,ни как я не могу с этим справится.и когда у меня ещё была надежда с этим завязать я как то двигалась находила способы заработать ,что то приобретала да пускай теряла но всё равно.а сейчас я сижу во сновном дома родоки,они дают мне 5-7т в неделю ,но мне на самом деле это го мала.для них это то сума большая они обычные работяги.не знаю правильно ли они сделали когда стали давать мне деньги,просто теперь я просто стала требовать их и попробуй мне не дай.я раньше даже бы не помыслила просить у родителей на наркотики.а сейчас я просто разучилась или отучилась находить деньги.моего папу в сентябре увольняют,завод где он работал закрывают,это просто полный звездец.я в принцепи знаю что мне можно посоветовать бросить наркотики или идти на работу.бросить их я не как не могу а работать,это сейчас очень сложно для меня.я почти год просидела дома выхожу только за дозой и причём не каждый день,а накупаю сразу на неделю.и за год такой жизни я просто потерялась,я вообще то не люблю сидеть на месте,я общительная.и как вышло так что я подзависла сама не понимаю.может потому что мне уже 31 и 13 наркомании убили напрочь здоровье,я сейчас сама себя не понимаю почему я сижу и нечего не делаю.я раньше по несколько раз в год ложилась в больнички переламываться,а сейчас даже не хочу рассматривать этот вариант.потому что я стала почему то на 100 процентов уверинна что это не поможет и в очередной раз выкинуть косарей 50 не охота.а насчёт бесплатного лечения сразу говорю не вариант.да вот такая я вот цаца,и не могу ни чего с этим сделать.я знаю у моей проблемы куча решений,но эта вся куча меня не устраивает.и вообще я в принцепи не когда не хотела бросить наркотики на всегда,я всегда думала так надо бросить опять подняться,и употреблять их например по выходным,я ведь алкоголь не пью а расслабляться как то надо.поэтому у меня никогда не было цели бросить их совсем  :Stick Out Tongue:  ну теперь можете Рассказать мне о том какая леньтяйка,нигодяйка и бездельница

----------


## WICKED

А как давно вы употребляете наркотики? с чего всё началось?

----------


## KIMA

> А как давно вы употребляете наркотики? с чего всё началось?


       одноклассник  час убеждал попробовать и таки ведь гад убедил.и причём сразу по вене.и вообщем то что его то винить,он просто видно хотел затащить меня в постель решил что так будет проще,но дело в том что он и сам обломался и мне жизнь испортил.

----------


## WICKED

так... а на здоровье это как то сказывается??

----------


## Игорёк

купила квартиру и машину, независя от родителей и мужчин и не работая... Это как интересно ?)

----------


## LanaLeah

Даже рассказывать не буду... Это как шизофренику рассказывать, что он псих. А он знает. И ты знаешь, что ты больна, что за 13 лет необратимые изменения в организме и психике. И ВСЕ, кто сталкивался с этим, знают, что пока нарк не захочет сам, ничего не произойдет. 

http://nonarko.narod.ru/

----------


## KIMA

> купила квартиру и машину, независя от родителей и мужчин и не работая... Это как интересно ?)


                                                          так сразу говорю это не проститутцыя,но и не работа в обычном понимании этого слова.для меня это было работой,это не законный способ зарабатывания денег.поверь заработать денег не работая очень много.

----------


## LanaLeah

> купила квартиру и машину, независя от родителей и мужчин и не работая... Это как интересно ?)


 Я те скажу, барыжила она, все рано или поздно мешают и толкают) че за тайны

----------


## KIMA

> так... а на здоровье это как то сказывается??


                              поверь очень плохо сказывается

----------


## Игорёк

Психика угрблена тем, что это с раннего возраста пошло. Т.е. человек всю сознательную жизнь так прожил, и подругому он не сможет, он просто не представляет как может быть подругому. Это ключевой момент.
Но главный вопрос - в чем проблема ? Вроде все устраивает, есть возможности, нет желания завязывать, что-то менять... Где конфликт ?!!
вспомнился персонаж "кубик", тоже желая умиреть, и размышляя о том что впринципи его все утстраивает. Это немного сложно понять. Кстати ни у кого его контактов не осталось ?

----------


## Игорёк

> Я те скажу, барыжила она, все рано или поздно мешают и толкают) че за тайны


 нбарыжить на квартиру, надо иметь талант и крышу) обычно это все не надолго.

----------


## KIMA

> Я те скажу, барыжила она, все рано или поздно мешают и толкают) че за тайны


                   БРАВО, да как один из способов.но это не единственный способ как заработать не работая

----------


## WICKED

Я верю...и видел, и вижу последствия...это очень печально.Раслоблятца,то можно же и подругому

----------


## KIMA

> нбарыжить на квартиру, надо иметь талант и крышу) обычно это все не надолго.


    можно не с квартиры,много способов есть.крышу найти не сложно.когда 13 лет в одной сфере общаешься,ты там знаешь всё вдоль и поперёк

----------


## KIMA

> Я верю...и видел, и вижу последствия...это очень печально.Раслоблятца,то можно же и подругому


                               но не после того как ты 13 лет расслоблялся так,потом другие способы тебя не впечетляют.

----------


## Игорёк

> можно не с квартиры,много способов есть.крышу найти не сложно.когда 13 лет в одной сфере общаешься,ты там знаешь всё вдоль и поперёк


 всмысле "не с квартиры" ? я имел ввидунабарыжить на квартиру. т.е. набарыжить и купить квартиру. А не барыжить с определенной квариры.

----------


## LanaLeah

> поверь очень плохо сказывается


 Шо ты скромничаешь, нест правду в массы, хоть политинформация будет, хоть какая польза... А то плохо, хорошо, что за абстракции?
Расскажи дяде про хронический геп и приобретенный гепс и ВИЧ, или тебя пронесло? Тогда про судороги, отеки конечностей и легких. Да там миллион последствий

----------


## WICKED

LanaLeah,Вы доктор?

----------


## KIMA

> всмысле "не с квартиры" ? я имел ввидунабарыжить на квартиру. т.е. набарыжить и купить квартиру. А не барыжить с определенной квариры.


                                                          без проблем торгуй не по 1гр а по 1кг, года не пройдёт купишь квартиру.1 ком 100 процентов

----------


## LanaLeah

> БРАВО, да как один из способов.но это не единственный способ как заработать не работая


 Да это самый легкий способ заработать, не работая, для наркомана. 
Это дорога, по которой все нарки идут рано или поздно)
А че, кто-то не знает?)

----------


## LanaLeah

> LanaLeah,Вы доктор?


 House) They call me Gregory

----------


## Игорёк

> Шо ты скромничаешь, нест правду в массы, хоть политинформация будет, хоть какая польза... А то плохо, хорошо, что за абстракции?
> Расскажи дяде про хронический геп и приобретенный гепс и ВИЧ, или тебя пронесло? Тогда про судороги, отеки конечностей и легких. Да там миллион последствий


 вообще при осторожном употреблении там как раз мало чего может быть, покрайней мере от герыча, про метадон ничего не знаю. Хотя учитывая возраст, она как раз попала под самые суровые времена. думаю без последствий не прошло.

----------


## WICKED

Чего?  :Smile:  Пожалуйста по русски

----------


## KIMA

> Шо ты скромничаешь, нест правду в массы, хоть политинформация будет, хоть какая польза... А то плохо, хорошо, что за абстракции?
> Расскажи дяде про хронический геп и приобретенный гепс и ВИЧ, или тебя пронесло? Тогда про судороги, отеки конечностей и легких. Да там миллион последствий


                    с ВИЧ да пронесло, гипатит С да есть.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Чего?  Пожалуйста по русски


 Prompt те в помощь)

----------


## Игорёк

> без проблем торгуй не по 1гр а по 1кг, года не пройдёт купишь квартиру.1 ком 100 процентов


 1 гк надо на что-то купить.. )

----------


## LanaLeah

> вообще при осторожном употреблении там как раз мало чего может быть, покрайней мере от герыча, про метадон ничего не знаю. Хотя учитывая возраст, она как раз попала под самые суровые времена. думаю без последствий не прошло.


 Мало чего? О_о чего мало? Печень в трусы осыпается?) сердечно-сосудистая система вся в хлам, тромбозы...? Чего это тебе мало?

----------


## LanaLeah

> с ВИЧ да пронесло, гипатит С да есть.


 Ну еще же и не вечер)

----------


## Игорёк

меня вот одно всегда удивляло. Будучи человеком тресливым, до сих пор панически боюсь разного рода уколов. Не укладывается в голове, как может девочка, 17-18 лет, согласиться на укол сомнительного кустарного содержания ?! я понимаю там сожрать колесо, или выпить чего-нить. а тут кровь, боль, и невозможность обратного процесса (выплюнуть, блевануть).

----------


## WICKED

Гипатит С это типо когда печень разрушается??

----------


## Игорёк

> Мало чего? О_о чего мало? Печень в трусы осыпается?) сердечно-сосудистая система вся в хлам, тромбозы...? Чего это тебе мало?


 это у конкретных торчков. Есть и такие кто не упарывается в сопли и употребляет далеко не каждый день. тромбозы от грязной наркоты. Вообще я не знаю, и не очень интересна эта тема. Слава богу что весь этот кошмар в прошлом.

----------


## LanaLeah

> меня вот одно всегда удивляло. Будучи человеком тресливым, до сих пор панически боюсь разного рода уколов. Не укладывается в голове, как может девочка, 17-18 лет, согласиться на укол сомнительного кустарного содержания ?! я понимаю там сожрать колесо, или выпить чего-нить. а тут кровь, боль, и невозможность обратного процесса (выплюнуть, блевануть).


 Ах, женщины так отважны)

----------


## KIMA

> вообще при осторожном употреблении там как раз мало чего может быть, покрайней мере от герыча, про метадон ничего не знаю. Хотя учитывая возраст, она как раз попала под самые суровые времена. думаю без последствий не прошло.


                                                                мне вообще почти повезло,кроме гепотита никаких болячек.с таким стажем как у меня обычно уже по внешности можно понять что человек нарк.по мне не скажешь,но просто я до своей внешности очень озабочена,и я не могу допустить что бы я плохо выгл.я всегда стараюсь хорошо одеваться и хорошо выгл.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Гипатит С это типо когда печень разрушается??


 Любой гепатит - это разрушение тканей печени. Есть вирусные, токсические гепатиты. Алкогольный, например, не заразен. А вот гепС - еще как) 
А че я все это пишу? Те что, 12? Гугл те в помощь!)

----------


## KIMA

> 1 гк надо на что-то купить.. )


                 можно на реалезацыю взять.

----------


## Игорёк

Автор, ты не ответила на впрос. В чем заключается проблема ? Что конкретно тебя не устраивает в твоей жизни ?  зачем ты сюда пришла ?

----------


## LanaLeah

> можно на реалезацыю взять.


 Ща ты его плохому научишь) 
Ты не его, ты того шендрика, который на мамины 5 тыщ живет, научи пушерить)

----------


## WICKED

Мне лень гуглить  :Smile:  
Это канечно тоже печально...печень не как не прокачать и не сделать сильнее...если точно по ней попасть,то как минимум будеть нокдаун...ну этот удар надо ещё нарабатывать...

----------


## KIMA

> Любой гепатит - это разрушение тканей печени. Есть вирусные, токсические гепатиты. Алкогольный, например, не заразен. А вот гепС - еще как) 
> А че я все это пишу? Те что, 12? Гугл те в помощь!)


                        мне вообще гепот никаких проблем не доставляет.зато если я брошу вот тогда он даст о себе знать.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Мне лень гуглить  
> Это канечно тоже печально...печень не как не прокачать и не сделать сильнее...если точно по ней попасть,то как минимум будеть нокдаун...ну этот удар надо ещё нарабатывать...


 Ты чегой-то не в себе) кто ей по печени даст? Она, что ж, Фестус тебе или Кличко?

----------


## Игорёк

> мне вообще гепот никаких проблем не доставляет.зато если я брошу вот тогда он даст о себе знать.


 хм, удобная отмазка ))

----------


## WICKED

Ну это я так к слову. в жизни,то всякое бывает....

----------


## KIMA

> Автор, ты не ответила на впрос. В чем заключается проблема ? Что конкретно тебя не устраивает в твоей жизни ?  зачем ты сюда пришла ?


                                       ну если ты думаешь 13 лет торчать легко, то зря ты так думаешь.кайфа давно уже нет,колешься что бы просто чувствовать себя здоровым.да устала постоянно находится в режиме поиска денег.да и тяжело сейчас стало живу за счет родоков,ты думаешь они просто дают денег мол иди доча колись.скандалы пипец какие,поверь они тоже устали.ты думаешь у меня всегда всё хорошо было,и продавала я не только своё бывало и они под раздачу попадали.я почти всё из их квартиры вынесла,конечно со временем всё сама и востановила.но поверь осадок остался.ты думаешь легко давать своему ребёнку на наркотики.на самом деле мне их больше жалко чем себя.я не то что хочу умереть у меня такое бывает тока когда ломает,тем более сейчас с метадона.мала того что с него ломает сильнее но и дольше чем с героина,теперь и боль и длительность всё увеличилось в 4-5 раз.

----------


## Игорёк

ну в разговоры про отсутсвие удовльствия, я особо не верю. Иначе можно было просто перекумарить и восстановиться за счет препаратов, но это мало кто делает. 
про проблемы я спросил потому, что этого и стоит начинать, конечно по умолчанию понятно что у нарка их много, но тем не менее, правильнее начать именно с этого. 
А братья/сестры у тебя есть ? как они живут ? Я к тому насколько катастрофичной окажется твоя смерть для родителей.

----------


## trypo

уж кому кому , а наркоману со стажем сьехать проще всех.
было бы желание.
да и это не наркоманский форум - 
здесь мало людей в теме , кто может дать дельный совет , что и как делать ,
есть спец форумы - там проще найти ответы.
да и путей-то не много -
насилие , вера , удар по жизни ,
добровольно с такого стажа не уходят.

----------


## KIMA

> ну в разговоры про отсутсвие удовльствия, я особо не верю. Иначе можно было просто перекумарить и восстановиться за счет препаратов, но это мало кто делает. 
> про проблемы я спросил потому, что этого и стоит начинать, конечно по умолчанию понятно что у нарка их много, но тем не менее, правильнее начать именно с этого. 
> А братья/сестры у тебя есть ? как они живут ? Я к тому насколько катастрофичной окажется твоя смерть для родителей.


                                    у меня брат старший,точно такой как я.только он сейчас сидит в тюрьме.это мне как то повезло я не сидела и даже не привлекалась.так что моим родителям совсем не повезло,я думаю им болобы проще совсем без детей.

----------


## Игорёк

так некуда идти. это если начать в 30-35, завязать намного проще чем так, с детства. 
про форумы согласен - там понимания больше будет.

----------


## KIMA

> уж кому кому , а наркоману со стажем сьехать проще всех.
> было бы желание.
> да и это не наркоманский форум - 
> здесь мало людей в теме , кто может дать дельный совет , что и как делать ,
> есть спец форумы - там проще найти ответы.
> да и путей-то не много -
> насилие , вера , удар по жизни ,
> добровольно с такого стажа не уходят.


                                             поверь мне особо советы не нужны,по своей теме я всё знаю и адыкватно всё оцениваю.знаю все выходы и входы.просто хотелось рассказать что есть люди у которых всё в жизни было офигенно и однажды приняв не верное решение они эту жизнь пустили под откос.

----------


## trypo

> .. просто хотелось рассказать что есть люди у которых всё в жизни было офигенно и однажды приняв не верное решение они эту жизнь пустили под откос.


 на этом форуме ?  :Smile:  тут каждый первый имеет свою историю на заданную тему.
хотя наркоманов тут немного видел , а те , кого помню, этому делу радовались -
наркоманы умирают чаще.

----------


## KIMA

> на этом форуме ?  тут каждый первый имеет свою историю на заданную тему.
> хотя наркоманов тут немного видел , а те , кого помню, этому делу радовались -
> наркоманы умирают чаще.


                                                                  я не в смысле не надо мне давать советы я и так все знаю,я в смысле что если вы и дадите совет.то я врятли им воспользуюсь как и большинство людей которые здесь находятся.я думаю большинство здесь пишут не для того что бы им дали совет,а для того что бы люди узнали что у них есть проблема,и что они хотят решить её вот таким способом.потому что врятли мы будем это обсуждать с друзьями или родственниками.и я думаю поэтому люди здесь это обсуждают.

----------


## Игорёк

Как-то особо нет жалости к родителям. Все-таки они вместе, были счастливы когда-то. Жили полноценно. Радовались. Все когда-то заканчивается, просто у них закончилось несколько раньше чем обычно. Но это лучше чем полная пустота с самого начала, как у многих из нас.

----------


## LanaLeah

Жестокий! Я тебе, как родитель, заявляю: видеть, что с ребенком беда, да даже фигня, мелкая неприятность, ввергает в пучину отчаяния, и ничего уже не нужно, ни брак, ни деньги, ни карьера - ничегошеньки. Если твоя масявка страдает.

----------


## KIMA

> Жестокий! Я тебе, как родитель, заявляю: видеть, что с ребенком беда, да даже фигня, мелкая неприятность, ввергает в пучину отчаяния, и ничего уже не нужно, ни брак, ни деньги, ни карьера - ничегошеньки. Если твоя масявка страдает.


                                   а вот хочу тебя как родителя спросить,не дай бог конечно тебе с таким выбором сталкнуться.просто некоторые люди моих родителей осуждают,вот мол если бы не давали денег она бы уже завязала. вот ты бы лично смогла бы дать ребенку на наркотики.не в смысле что он начал тока употреблять.а когда он уже прокололся лет 10, ты пыталась ему помочь ложила в кучу больниц но это не помогло,и когда уже ломает не просто сопли слюни и бессонница а когда ты понимаешь что твой ребёнок загибается.и болеть ему не пару дней в таком режиме а почти месяц и когда это всё происходит на твоих глазах.вот лично твоё мнение какое?ты бы дала денег или ты считаешь наоборот что дав денег ты убиваешь своего ребёнка.

----------


## Игорёк

> а вот хочу тебя как родителя спросить,не дай бог конечно тебе с таким выбором сталкнуться.просто некоторые люди моих родителей осуждают,вот мол если бы не давали денег она бы уже завязала. вот ты бы лично смогла бы дать ребенку на наркотики.не в смысле что он начал тока употреблять.а когда он уже прокололся лет 10, ты пыталась ему помочь ложила в кучу больниц но это не помогло,и когда уже ломает не просто сопли слюни и бессонница а когда ты понимаешь что твой ребёнок загибается.и болеть ему не пару дней в таком режиме а почти месяц и когда это всё происходит на твоих глазах.вот лично твоё мнение какое?ты бы дала денег или ты считаешь наоборот что дав денег ты убиваешь своего ребёнка.


 это риторический вопрос. Не так давно читал похожую тему, мать герони бухала. Появился риск пропойки ее квариры (матери). Больше никого нет, и естественно она (мать) придет к семье героине (к дочке) и она не знала как ей быть. тоесть пустить ли ее напорог, или прогнать. Тут нельзя определенно сказать.. 
Если ыт говоришь что это куда больше чем сопли и слюни, тогда какого хрена ты себя до этого доводишь ? Я например свои запои провожу в гараже, меня никто не видит и не слышит, а дома сижу за компом, или лежу. Закройся и корчись от своих болей. думаю тут вопрос совести, которой у тебя уже не осталось, вследствии деградации сознания от опиатов.

----------


## Игорёк

твои проблемы это только твои проблемы, они не должны никого беспокоить. Человек должен либо сам как-то их решить, не за счет других, либо утилизироваться.

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## KIMA

> это риторический вопрос. Не так давно читал похожую тему, мать герони бухала. Появился риск пропойки ее квариры (матери). Больше никого нет, и естественно она (мать) придет к семье героине (к дочке) и она не знала как ей быть. тоесть пустить ли ее напорог, или прогнать. Тут нельзя определенно сказать.. 
> Если ыт говоришь что это куда больше чем сопли и слюни, тогда какого хрена ты себя до этого доводишь ? Я например свои запои провожу в гараже, меня никто не видит и не слышит, а дома сижу за компом, или лежу. Закройся и корчись от своих болей. думаю тут вопрос совести, которой у тебя уже не осталось, вследствии деградации сознания от опиатов.


                       ты считаешь если я буду от боли корчится в своей комнате  не выходя даже  от туда,хотя это не реально.то всё равно я думаю врятли моим родителям станет от этого проще.моя мама на столько меня знает хорошо что как только мне начинает становится плохо она сразу меня выкупает.да и вообще когда тебя ломает это при всё желании не скрыть.да даже была бы я гипер   совестливая всё равно было бы всё так же. в момент когда тебя ломает всё пропадает, все мысли всё.остаётся чисты инстинкт самосохранения,и пока ты не поправишься ты адыкватно думать не сможешь.да конечно вот когда мне нормально да мне стыдно,и я не раз зарекалась что больше стану употреблять.а вот когда становится плохо всё исчезает остаётся БОЛЬ,тебя всего рвёт на куски и хочется  только одного что бы это всё прекратилось как можно быстрее.и если вы не разу не испытывали такую боль которая может всё заглушить во круг,вы значит и боли не испытывали.у меня в 12 лет была болезнь остеомелит правого бедра,ну это когда внутри кость гниёт.мне разрезали бедро,у меня шрам 15 см.так вот разрезали и месяц не зашивали а каждый день возили на перевязки и чистили кость.всё это конечно без анестезии,вот тогда у меня первый раз понятие о боли изменилось,а второй раз оно изменилось когда меня стало ломать.конечно не сразу а после лет 8,и это всё не сравнимо с тем что я сейчас испытываю.и не понимаю почему все считают что наркоман это деградирущия сволочь без совести???могу кучу примеров привести что много великих,умных людей которые были наркоманами, и именно принимали опиаты.

----------


## Игорёк

Об этом выше говорилось, что сложно понять. Ты на форуме наркоманов была ? я спрашивал. 
Для каждого человека его личная проблема будет всегда главнее. И понятия боли относительны. А про совесть тебе сложно понять потому что начало употребление раннее. Совесть просыпается лет в 25-27. 
К тоому же твоя боль не опасна, ибо насколько я знаю зная она фантомная и вызвана отсутсивем эндорфинов, естественных гасителей боли. Тебе известны случаи смерти от опиатной абстиненции ? 
Есть меры, например детокс или более легкие наркотики. 

задам вопрос который я задавал предыдущему нарокоману тут - еслиб у тебя оказалась тонна опиатов, которых хватило бы лет на 100, ты была бы довольна своей жизнью  ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

KIMA можно у вас спросить, вы говорите что сами понимаете какую боль причиняете родителям, что много раз хотели бы завязать, что лечились в больницах - почему после снятия физической зависимости вы возвращались снова и снова?? Спасибо

----------


## LanaLeah

> а вот хочу тебя как родителя спросить,не дай бог конечно тебе с таким выбором сталкнуться.просто некоторые люди моих родителей осуждают,вот мол если бы не давали денег она бы уже завязала. вот ты бы лично смогла бы дать ребенку на наркотики.не в смысле что он начал тока употреблять.а когда он уже прокололся лет 10, ты пыталась ему помочь ложила в кучу больниц но это не помогло,и когда уже ломает не просто сопли слюни и бессонница а когда ты понимаешь что твой ребёнок загибается.и болеть ему не пару дней в таком режиме а почти месяц и когда это всё происходит на твоих глазах.вот лично твоё мнение какое?ты бы дала денег или ты считаешь наоборот что дав денег ты убиваешь своего ребёнка.


 Сейчас, на мой характер, не дала бы. Я бы боролась до последнего, вязала бы в вязанки, вывозила бы в Сибирь, чтобы некуда идти, жила бы там, растя моркву, чтоб на сотни км никого... Или сливала бы все деньги на сектантов, чтоб они его заперли и мозг прополоскали... Не знаю, что бы я делала, но что-то я бы делала) 
Но опять же, сложно себе представить, что бы я делала после отважных сражений, длинною в 10 лет. И если б были замешаны другие дети... Это тоже важно.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Об этом выше говорилось, что сложно понять. Ты на форуме наркоманов была ? я спрашивал. 
> Для каждого человека его личная проблема будет всегда главнее. И понятия боли относительны. А про совесть тебе сложно понять потому что начало употребление раннее. Совесть просыпается лет в 25-27. 
> К тоому же твоя боль не опасна, ибо насколько я знаю зная она фантомная и вызвана отсутсивем эндорфинов, естественных гасителей боли. Тебе известны случаи смерти от опиатной абстиненции ? 
> Есть меры, например детокс или более легкие наркотики. 
> 
> задам вопрос который я задавал предыдущему нарокоману тут - еслиб у тебя оказалась тонна опиатов, которых хватило бы лет на 100, ты была бы довольна своей жизнью  ?


 Не, вот, кстати, насчет абстиненции, так с метадоном шутки реально плохи... Это я про абстиненцию и про переломаться с метадона

----------


## LanaLeah

Да, и почему это все считают наркоманов людьми без совести?) 
Всего-то пару квартир проимела, из дома все повыносила, родителям 13 лет крови попила, че уж? Не девка, а ангел))))
Окстись, алле! Потому что за дозу маму продадут, как тока обстоятельства изменятся, так вся твоя философия и 'я не такая, как торчки подзаборные' облетят с тебя ненужной шелухой) не потому, что ты плохая, а потому, что ты больная) и будет одно сплошное: 'укради, роди, найди' тока бы достать. А че я тут опять кепом очевидностью подрабатываю, а?) как будто ты сама не знаешь или не видела)

----------


## Игорёк

LanaLeah, а у тебя откуда опыт ? с кем дело имела ? 
Говоря про совесть я немного другое имел ввиду. Становление личности происходило совместно с приемом сильных наркотиков, естетсвенно что всё мировоззрение было угроблено изначально, и ценности сформированы иные.

----------


## LanaLeah

> LanaLeah, а у тебя откуда опыт ? с кем дело имела ? 
> Говоря про совесть я немного другое имел ввиду. Становление личности происходило совместно с приемом сильных наркотиков, естетсвенно что всё мировоззрение было угроблено изначально, и ценности сформированы иные.


 Ой, ну у меня была большая любовь) но, слава богу, мозг у меня тоже, видимо, немаленький)))
Конечно, блин, да в каком возрасте не начни, у тебя за 13 лет и ценности и мировоззрение поменяются капитально)
Они за 13 лет и так поменяются, а если все 13 лет мысль одна, тусовка одна, задача одна, цель одна... ?
Я не знаю, Игорек, я этого не понимаю... Вот сталкивалась близко, но не понимаю... Это как выколоть себе глаза, самому добровольно. Сузить свой мир до точки... А зачем? 

Но я вот алкашню тоже вижу, и знаю людей, которые пьют запойно, может, не все время, но периодами... И тоже не понимаю... Искать деньги, компашку, чтоб потом нарезаться в слюни и поблевать? В чем смысл? Где кайф?

----------


## trypo

хорошо , высказалась -
а планы то какие-то есть ?
наркоманить? умирать ? лечиться ?

----------


## KIMA

> Об этом выше говорилось, что сложно понять. Ты на форуме наркоманов была ? я спрашивал. 
> Для каждого человека его личная проблема будет всегда главнее. И понятия боли относительны. А про совесть тебе сложно понять потому что начало употребление раннее. Совесть просыпается лет в 25-27. 
> К тоому же твоя боль не опасна, ибо насколько я знаю зная она фантомная и вызвана отсутсивем эндорфинов, естественных гасителей боли. Тебе известны случаи смерти от опиатной абстиненции ?                                     
> Есть меры, например детокс или более легкие наркотики. 
> 
> задам вопрос который я задавал предыдущему нарокоману тут - еслиб у тебя оказалась тонна опиатов, которых хватило бы лет на 100, ты была бы довольна своей жизнью  ?


                                                                                                                                                                                                Да насчет боли ты прав, эта боль вроде как называется нейролептическая.Эта боль возникает потому что организм разучился производить собственные опиат,потому что он привык получать его из вне.И пока организм заново не научится его выделять будет боль.Восновном всё что со мной происходит на ломках это всё творит со мной мой мозг.У человека в мозгу есть детектор ошибок, и вот мой детектор ошибок из за долгова употребления перестроился.Для меня теперь всё на оборот.И со мной теперь мозг творит такие вещи боль тошнота сердце колотится в бешеном режиме, ну это так малая часть что со мной происходит.Да и ещё мозг конечно же разучился производить эндорфин и из за этого жуткий диприсняк.К вопросу умирают ли от ломки ДА.Я когда лежала в больничке причём хорошей платной,так вот при мне один чел умер не выдержало сердце.Так что если уж в больницах умираю где дают таблы и всё такое, то как ты понимаешь на сухую тем более есть шанс загнутся.Я объясняю что тут дело в голове.Можно себя так загнать и накрутить что действительно загнёшься.Ну конечно же проблема не вся в голове,есть конечно же и физические моменты.Дело в том что с большим сроком употребления  все органы напрочь испорчены,и конечно же это тоже даёт о себе знать.К вопросу если бы у меня была куча опиатов.Я бы сделала  так,продала  бы всю эту кучу заработала огромное количество денег. Легла б в больничку переломалась,и уехала заграницу причём в ту страну где за наркотики смертная казнь.И стала б с этой огромной кучей денег жить поживать и горя не знать.А если этот вариант подразумевает что моя жизнь остаётся такой же просто у меня всегда есть поправиться.Нет я была бы не довольна.

----------


## zmejka

> Совесть просыпается лет в 25-27.


 о_О  а откуда такая цифра? именно этот возраст... личные наблюдения, или?

----------


## KIMA

> KIMA можно у вас спросить, вы говорите что сами понимаете какую боль причиняете родителям, что много раз хотели бы завязать, что лечились в больницах - почему после снятия физической зависимости вы возвращались снова и снова?? Спасибо


                                                                                 Потому что наверно мне не справится с психологической зависимостью.Да физическая ломка это кошмар,а вот психологическая это ещё ужаснее.Дело в том что мозг разучился выделять эндорфин и ещё что там забыла как называется,  и пока он не научится делать это заново будет очень плохо.У меня психика наверно уже вся уничтожена что б её востановить я думаю как минимум нужен год.Ладно это всё наверно может сказать любой наркоман,это всё как офицальная версия.А почему лично я не могу справится,ну попробую сейчас объяснить.Дело в том что когда ты употребляешь наркотики у тебя все чувства притупляются,а вот когда перестаёшь употреблять всё чувства начинают обострятся.Например чувство вины,ты себя начинаешь ненавидеть за всё что ты сделал например родственникам,близким людям.Ты себя ненавидишь за всё что ты потерял,чувствуешь себя ничтожеством.приходит понимание того что тебе уже 30 а у тебя нет ничего.И всё в таком духе и всё в обострённой форме.Блин ну это я опять написала то что скажет любой нарк.Что то мне не как не сообразить как и что, и с чего начать писать почему лично мне не как это не побороть просто так много всяких нюансов.Да и в школе я не училась а валяла дурака и поэтому не умею писать грамотно.Мне легче рассказать, чем написать темболее на клавиатуре.Блин есть же врождённо грамотные люди а я видно врождённо безграмотная.Ладно начнём.Я не писало но мои родители пьют.Папа в своё время вообще не пил лет 13, потом у него умерла мама он начал выпивать причём запоями.Когда он начал пить мне было лет 15-16.Мама конечно тоже запила.Я это рассказываю не к тому что вот они запили и поэтому я стала наркоманкой, нет нет это вовсе не так.Я не сколько своих родоков не виню в том что я стала употреблять наркотики.Дело в том что не было такова что я из за того что они пьют была чем то обделена.Да конечно может это и сыграло какуюта роль,но я думаю очень не значительную.А рассказала про это потому что сейчас это играет более значительную роль.Дело в том что во сновном я переламывалась когда уже всё теряла и поэтому по большей части после больнички я оказывалась дома у родителей.И ещё дело в том что у меня мама такая что она особо в больницы реб.центры не верит.Она почему то считает что если я захочу я смогу всё сама без больниц и реб.центров.Да у меня характер такой сказала сделала,сказала нет значит нет и не что меня не переубедит сказать да.Но дело в том что с наркотиками у меня так не получается.Помню была в реб.центре мне насчёт моего характера психолог сказал так,точнее объяснил мне таким образом.Он сказал вот представь стоит дерево на нём много веток,есть ветки сильные жёсткие которые не гнуться, а есть ветки более гипкие которые могут гнутся в разные стороны.И вот представь подул ветер,жёсткая ветка не сломалась из за своей жёсткости,гибкая из за своей гибкости.Но рано или поздно подует сильный ураган и дело в том что гибкая ветка прогнётся и останется на дереве,а вот жёсткая рано или поздно сломается не выдержив силы ветра, а если бы она могла гнутся была бы на дереве и жива.Так вот моя мама ну и папа они даже не верят в созависимость, я просила их что бы они походили ну туда где учат как помочь или как обращаться с наркоманом в периуд когда он завязывает.Они конечно отказались.И больше всего бесит когда приезжаешь с больнички,не сразу не в первый день но на третий наступает вечер они как обычно выпьют за ужином,а они перестали пить запоями теперь каждый день пьют за ужином.Так вот выпьют и понеслась вспонят всё всё, что я им плохого сделала,напомнят про всё что я потеряла и всё в таком духе.Помню была подшитая месяц не кололась и случилась такая фигня.Ко мне зашёл приятель ну тоже наркоман,вобщем я его с дуру пустила домой я слышала что он вроде тоже подшитый.Мы пошли на кухню поболтали попили кофе и он ушёл.Через несколько дней мама решила пофоткать киску и не нашла фотик,ну все наверно поняли что случилось.Мама конечно на меня вот ты такая рассекая,скандал был ужастный.Я пробовала объяснить приводила довыды,говорила да у меня телиф.дороже её фотика стоит,нужны были бы деньги я б его продала,показывала подшивку что она на месте.Она со своим скандалом довела до того что меня просто уже тристи начало,у меня и без этого крышу рвало я всего месяц не употребляла.В итоге я пошла и вырезала подшивку,решила если уж получать так хоть пусть будет за что.Я не хочу сказать что во всём виноваты родители,они не виноваты в том что они такие я бы сказала жёсткие что ли.У нас в семье как то не принято показывать и проявлять свои чувства нет не так наверно блин как бы сказать.У нас просто нет такова что б мама или папа меня поцеловали или по головке погладили,я не в смысле сейчас когда мне 30 а даже в детстве.Скажу сразу меня это особо не как не обижало я в принцепи такая же,скромна на проявление чувств.Блин написала и что то у меня сложилось ощущение что я во всём обвинила родоков,сразу скажу это не так они вобщем то не виноваты.Я это всё написала как один вариант из многих почему я не могу бросить.Не знаю почему я решила написать именно об этом,просто меня очень тогда обидело что она мне не поверила и решила что это я продала фотик и обкололась.Хотя я кучу аргументов привела в пользу того что я этого не делала.На самом деле было много разных случиев почему я срывалась чаще всего вообще было так что в день когда я приезжала с больнички я сразу бежала за дозой.Вот тот месяц это был мой самый большой срок трезвости за последние лет 6-7,это было год назад я целый май не кололась.И на самом деле это был очень тяжёлый месяц.Я первые 20 дне вообще почти не спала не считая тех 7 дней которых я не спала в больнице.Нет конечно раз в 2суток проваливаешься минут на 20 и то это сном не назовёшь.Я только в конце этого месяца стала спать по часу ну может по полтора часа. Когда так долго не спишь тебе кажется что ты вообще в другой реальности. И ещё раз повторюсь родоков не в чём не виню,может не было бы этого скандала я б сама по себе сорвалась.Может я просто нашла повод,я не знаю.Я просто не хочу что бы кто то подумал что мои родители виноваты в том что я наркоманка.Я склонна думать что мы сами виноваты в своих проблемах.

----------


## microbe

А я вот заядлый алкаш, хочу пить всегда и везде. Я пробовал наркоту но мне не понравилось, потому-что алкоголь это мой рай.

----------


## Justitiam

тошнит мне от вас

----------


## KIMA

> Да, и почему это все считают наркоманов людьми без совести?) 
> Всего-то пару квартир проимела, из дома все повыносила, родителям 13 лет крови попила, че уж? Не девка, а ангел))))
> Окстись, алле! Потому что за дозу маму продадут, как тока обстоятельства изменятся, так вся твоя философия и 'я не такая, как торчки подзаборные' облетят с тебя ненужной шелухой) не потому, что ты плохая, а потому, что ты больная) и будет одно сплошное: 'укради, роди, найди' тока бы достать. А че я тут опять кепом очевидностью подрабатываю, а?) как будто ты сама не знаешь или не видела)


                                                                 На счет того что я вынесла.Во первых я всё вернула,во вторых причём лучше чем было это по поводу того что я вынесла из квартиры родителей.А о том что я мать родную продам, или например ещё говорят  рано или поздно окажусь на дороге.Мне это все 13 лет твердят но вот что то как то мне удаётся обойтись без всего этого.Ты зря думаешь что все наркоманы одинаковые и все за дозу мать родную продадут.Я ели мне уж что то совсем не нравится или не устраивает могу стиснуть зубы и потерпеть.Допустим встанет выбор да даже не мать продать,а например переломаться или на дорогу пойти я лучше переломаюсь.У меня в апреле был такой случай.У меня не было барыги точнее был его посадили,и вот мне пришлось брать через человека.А дело в том что просто так тебе никто помогать не будет и пришлось мне ему давать 1т с верху.Со временем человек вообще обнаглел стал ещё и в тихаря отсыпать.В итоге соответственно поскольку было меньше мне приходилось чаще обращаться.Меня этот вариант вообще не устраивал потому что мне и эти деньги родители с трудом дают,а ещё получается я должна кормить кого то.Нет меня это категарически не устраивало.В итоге я просто не стала ездить к этому человеку,других мест я не знала или если и знала то меня либо качество либо количество либо цена не устраивали.Просто мне жалко было родителей,да если бы я настояла я думаю мне давали бы больше денег.Но меня это не устраивало,и я посчитала это уже слишком.В итоге я 10 дней сидела на ломках,я просто подыхала и всё равно не пошла к этому человеку или туда где меня что то не устраивает.Ха и еще я сделала такой поступок в жизни не думала что я способна на такое,до сих пор не понимаю как так вышло.Дело в том что мама должна была дать мне на куртку денег.И вот я сижу на ломках это был 9 день  и зашёл разговор о куртке что мол у нее есть 5т мне на куртку.И самое удивительное не то что мама дала мне денег, хотя она наверно когда давала всё таки думала что я наркоту куплю.Я купила куртку сама не понимаю как так случилось видно мне совсем плохо с головой было.Если это не со мной бы произошло я б наверно ни за что не поверила что нарк на 9 день с ломок от метика имея в кармане 5 касарей пойдёт и купит куртку.Но дело в том что мой организм был видно в шоке от моего поступка,и меня ночью завернуло так я прокляла эту куртку думала какая я же дура как я могла такое натворить,проклинала всё на свети.В 6 утра мне скорую вызывали,ну конечно же они ни чего талковова не сделали.Вобщем дотерпела кое как до 12,наконец то открылась точка где продавали героин и пошла купила героин.Пару дней на нём а потом нашла где продают метик,где всё как меня устраивает.Так вот что я хочу сказать я никогда не стану делать то что меня котегорически не устраивает,в таких ситуациях я всё таки смогу  взять себя в руки.И если уж совсем всё будет плохо я знаю что я смогу хоть и скрепя зубами всё вытерпеть.Ну уж если я смогла в такой ситуации купить себе куртку,мне теперь кажется я всё смогу.Только  прошу не надо писать что значит ты можешь переломат.просто не хочешь.Тут дело в другом я в критической ситуации могу,я могу потерпеть сколько надо пока всё не образуется.Да я могу в какой то момент собраться и сказать я сделаю и сделать,но в долгосрочной перспективе я не могу бросить наркотики.Я не знаю почему так.

----------


## KIMA

> А я вот заядлый алкаш, хочу пить всегда и везде. Я пробовал наркоту но мне не понравилось, потому-что алкоголь это мой рай.


                                 А я вот наоборот,не понимаю в чём прикол когда пьют.Я конечно же выпивала но мне это совсем не понравилось,да и утром голова болит так, мама не горюй. И поэтому я вообще сейчас практически не пью,нет бывает конечно но очень редко,но зато метко.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ой, ну у меня была большая любовь) но, слава богу, мозг у меня тоже, видимо, немаленький)))
> Конечно, блин, да в каком возрасте не начни, у тебя за 13 лет и ценности и мировоззрение поменяются капитально)
> Они за 13 лет и так поменяются, а если все 13 лет мысль одна, тусовка одна, задача одна, цель одна... ?
> Я не знаю, Игорек, я этого не понимаю... Вот сталкивалась близко, но не понимаю... Это как выколоть себе глаза, самому добровольно. Сузить свой мир до точки... А зачем? 
> 
> Но я вот алкашню тоже вижу, и знаю людей, которые пьют запойно, может, не все время, но периодами... И тоже не понимаю... Искать деньги, компашку, чтоб потом нарезаться в слюни и поблевать? В чем смысл? Где кайф?


 Парадокс.. Привычка+запущенность. Чем дальше - тем хуже. В трезвости ничего не остеается. Осознавая это - возвращаешься. Все нажитые людьми ценность формировались годами - совершенствовалась профессия, приобреталось хозяйство, рождались и воспитывались дети.. А тут ничего нет, не за что зацепиться, начинаешь думать, приходишь в состояние ужаса, и пытаешься от этого ужаса избавиться. 

Про абстиненцию - это вывернутый на изнанку покой и удовольствие, от любых химических радостей так. И самое страшное что это действительно очень долго не проходит, при хроническом употреблении. 
Дернул черт меня на пике такого состояния поехать за запчастыми для мопеда в магазин, место людное, институт, больница, чувствствешь себя полной мразью. Просто хочется провалиться сквозь землю, трясет, шатает, пот, ведешь себя неадекватно. 
Но мне одно не понятно до сих пор, почему люди способные на нормальную жизнь, и живущие ею в данный момент, продолжают этим заниматься. Неужели все настолько плохо на самом деле ?... 
Про возраст - это значительно. Обычно же начинают употреблять с юности, таким образом и формируется образ жизни. Тут уже маловероятно что-то изменить.

----------


## KIMA

Да в моей жизни были периуды когда я не торчала,ну конечно это было в самом начале.И то я сейчас вспомнила что я всё равно даже в эти периуды,ну не то что бы кайфовала.Я пила чай  во сновном я пила пуэр ну потому что он и бодрит,ну конечно не как кокаин но всё равно прикольно.Да я и сейчас если охота чуток взбодриться  и приподнять настроение нет нет пью его.Тем более по скольку я сейчас лишь только чуток поправляюсь,то пуэрчика попить самое то.Что бы взбодрится и хоть в квартире убираться не так влом было.Да вообще чай разный бывает и каждый по разному прёт конечно не как наркотики но всё же.Тем более продаётся в магазине всё законно.Так вот к чему я веду можно законно и прикольно расслабиться а не сидеть дома в дипресии.И я считаю что это даже гораздо лучше водки там или пива.Эти чаи разные какой то бодрит такой то наоборот и каждый сможет себе по вкусу найти.Ну правда он собака дорогой, но я считаю он этого стоит.А фигли сидеть дома в диприсухе а так попил чайку настроение себе поднял начал движение и дипресия уйдёт.Даже если я когда не буть брошу наркотики то чайком всё равно буду баловаться.Кстати во сновном все наркоманы которые бросили наркотики переходят на эти чаи.а что прёт прёт законно законно и зависимости вроде как нет.

----------


## Игорёк

90% завязавших наркоманов становятся алкашами. Это всем известный факт. 
Депрессия от чая не уйдет. Может и прибодрит временно, но проблем это никак не решит. смотря конечно какая причина депры.

----------


## KIMA

> 90% завязавших наркоманов становятся алкашами. Это всем известный факт. 
> Депрессия от чая не уйдет. Может и прибодрит временно, но проблем это никак не решит. смотря конечно какая причина депры.


                                            Ну да это смотря какова качества чай пить,И смотря в каком количестве.А про наркоманов я говорила про тех кто завязал и с наркот и с алког.Наркоман который завязал с наркот но не завязал с алкоголем это значит что он рано или поздно сорвётся в большенстве случаев это произойдёт рано.Когда ты пьёшь ты теряешь контроль над собой над своими действиями,а что бы не сорваться особенно первое время над собой нужен гипер контроль.А чай либо взбодрит либо загрузит но контроль над своими действиями ты не потеряешь,а поэтому и срывов меньше у тех кто выбрал чай а не алкоголь.                                                                               А и очень мне интересно откуда у вас такая бредовая информация что 90% завязавших нарков становятся алкашами.если бывший нарик пьёт то значит он и колится, или в ближайшее время уколится.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ну да это смотря какова качества чай пить,И смотря в каком количестве.А про наркоманов я говорила про тех кто завязал и с наркот и с алког.Наркоман который завязал с наркот но не завязал с алкоголем это значит что он рано или поздно сорвётся в большенстве случаев это произойдёт рано.Когда ты пьёшь ты теряешь контроль над собой над своими действиями,а что бы не сорваться особенно первое время над собой нужен гипер контроль.А чай либо взбодрит либо загрузит но контроль над своими действиями ты не потеряешь,а поэтому и срывов меньше у тех кто выбрал чай а не алкоголь.                                                                               А и очень мне интересно откуда у вас такая бредовая информация что 90% завязавших нарков становятся алкашами.если бывший нарик пьёт то значит он и колится, или в ближайшее время уколится.


 Я уже в другой ветке ответила, потому вкратце: 
Оставь чай в покое, чудовище)))

Насчет курток, продажи мам и сказок для бедных... 
Да, конечно, вернула ты родителям все потом. А потом опять проимела, а теперь сидишь на их шее. Ниче такая доченька) сама все понимаешь, смысл оправдываться...? 
То, что ты, вместо дозы, се куртку там купила, ну так ты сама все правильно говоришь: потерпеть какое-то время ты можешь, а потерпеть всегда - нет. Ситуационный наркоман - он тоже наркоман. Ничуть не меньший, чем любой другой. И я верю, и сама видела  которые умудрялись на системе работать неплохо и жить достойно, и семью еще иметь, и чтоб жена еще не знала ничего. Есть кудесники, че уж?)
Но это все хождение по канату над пропастью. Потому что ВСЕ рано или поздно срываются, ВСЕ начинают падать. А там уже за тобой полетит работа и семья, и ты за ними на самое-самое дно.
Это вот ужасная, навязанная личная несвобода. Не суметь совсем не... 
То же и алкоголя касается, и наркотиков любых, и сигарет - каких угодно стимуляторов. 
Как это,какой-то священник сказал, когда его спросили: курить грех? Где про это в библии? А он говорит: нет, не грех. А ты можешь совсем не курить? - не могу. - а вот это грех. То же самое со свободой. Нажраться может любой человек, но несвободен ты, когда не можешь НЕ нажраться)

----------


## LanaLeah

> привет я с твоего города! пиши в лс, что-нибудь придумаем.


 Это что ты с ней придумать хочешь, а? Агитатор...

----------


## Игорёк

Погулять по Невскому например..  эх...

----------


## LanaLeah

Невский тосклив, как весь Питер осенью( 
Но, подозреваю, он и не про него...

----------


## igor00

to Kima:
Ну уломал тебя знакомый уколоться,ну укололась поддалась напору,но тыж укололась потом во второй третий раз и уже сознательно.

Какой ты нафиг лидер!?
Смешно читать!!!!

----------


## LanaLeah

> to Kima:
> Ну уломал тебя знакомый уколоться,ну укололась поддалась напору,но тыж укололась потом во второй третий раз и уже сознательно.
> 
> Какой ты нафиг лидер!?
> Смешно читать!!!!


 А шо ты злой такой?

----------


## igor00

to LanaLeah:
Потому что,наркоманы меня реально бесят.
Ну допустим человеку действительно плохо во всех отношениях:болезнь,предательство,непонимание,боль,  тревога,апатия,и т.д.и т.п.
но если бы каждый после этого бежал за дозой чтоб уколоться,что было бы с человечеством,наверное всебы как овцы прыгали с балкона и разбивались бы вдребезги.
Наркотики уводят от реальной жизни и если ты чувствуешь боль то глупо её душить опиатами или другими дурманящими рассудок средствами.Уж будь добр прочувствовать всю яркость и интенсивность боли без наркотиков ,подключи терпение если не находишь выхода из сложившейся ситуации,прими жизнь как таковую и поверь рано или поздно боль уйдет.И ты скажешь как финальной сцене  повести Толстого-Смерть Ивана Ильича "А ГДЕ БОЛЬ ,А НЕТ БОЛИ".Но для этого не обязательно умирать,надо просто терпеливо идти через боль и она непременно отступит.

----------


## trypo

> Потому что,наркоманы меня реально бесят.


 зачем ты тогда залез в эту тему ? на этот форум ?
ты читал заголовки ?
или ты думаешь она в жизни мало повидала таких , как ты ?

----------


## LanaLeah

> to LanaLeah:
> Потому что,наркоманы меня реально бесят.
> Ну допустим человеку действительно плохо во всех отношениях:болезнь,предательство,непонимание,боль,  тревога,апатия,и т.д.и т.п.
> но если бы каждый после этого бежал за дозой чтоб уколоться,что было бы с человечеством,наверное всебы как овцы прыгали с балкона и разбивались бы вдребезги.
> Наркотики уводят от реальной жизни и если ты чувствуешь боль то глупо её душить опиатами или другими дурманящими рассудок средствами.Уж будь добр прочувствовать всю яркость и интенсивность боли без наркотиков ,подключи терпение если не находишь выхода из сложившейся ситуации,прими жизнь как таковую и поверь рано или поздно боль уйдет.И ты скажешь как финальной сцене  повести Толстого-Смерть Ивана Ильича "А ГДЕ БОЛЬ ,А НЕТ БОЛИ".Но для этого не обязательно умирать,надо просто терпеливо идти через боль и она непременно отступит.


 Да, чувак... На форуме суицидников обвинять человека, что он ся убивает... Это ты большой оригинал) или она расиянула на 13 лет, а надо было сразу, чтоб тя не бесить?)

----------


## igor00

Я не обвинял ее что она себя убивает?Читай внимательн LanaLeah!

Ну наркоманы меня реально бесят.

А ещё убила фраза автора -"Закупаю наркотики на неделю,чтоб потом не бегать,и все это на деньги родителей".Наглеж полный!!!

----------


## igor00

И чтож мне ее по головке погладить ,сказать какая она молодец.

В её постах я вижу очень много наглости -может поэтому она считает себя лидером.

----------


## igor00

trypo:
Ладно может ты и права!

----------


## KIMA

> Я уже в другой ветке ответила, потому вкратце: 
> Оставь чай в покое, чудовище)))
> 
> Насчет курток, продажи мам и сказок для бедных... 
> Да, конечно, вернула ты родителям все потом. А потом опять проимела, а теперь сидишь на их шее. Ниче такая доченька) сама все понимаешь, смысл оправдываться...? 
> То, что ты, вместо дозы, се куртку там купила, ну так ты сама все правильно говоришь: потерпеть какое-то время ты можешь, а потерпеть всегда - нет. Ситуационный наркоман - он тоже наркоман. Ничуть не меньший, чем любой другой. И я верю, и сама видела  которые умудрялись на системе работать неплохо и жить достойно, и семью еще иметь, и чтоб жена еще не знала ничего. Есть кудесники, че уж?)
> Но это все хождение по канату над пропастью. Потому что ВСЕ рано или поздно срываются, ВСЕ начинают падать. А там уже за тобой полетит работа и семья, и ты за ними на самое-самое дно.
> Это вот ужасная, навязанная личная несвобода. Не суметь совсем не... 
> То же и алкоголя касается, и наркотиков любых, и сигарет - каких угодно стимуляторов. 
> Как это,какой-то священник сказал, когда его спросили: курить грех? Где про это в библии? А он говорит: нет, не грех. А ты можешь совсем не курить? - не могу. - а вот это грех. То же самое со свободой. Нажраться может любой человек, но несвободен ты, когда не можешь НЕ нажраться)


                                 Не обратно я не чего не промела всё на мести стоит.А к стати про чай это вы лихо завернули,ну не здесь,а там.я такова даже и не знала.И кстати мои родоки тоже долго не знали что я наркоманка,да вообще я в своё время жила с мусором так вот он первые пол года даже и не подозревал что я торчу.Тут дело в том рано или поздно всё равно всё откроется,да вы и сами об этом написали.

----------


## LanaLeah

> И чтож мне ее по головке погладить ,сказать какая она молодец.
> 
> В её постах я вижу очень много наглости -может поэтому она считает себя лидером.


 


> но если бы каждый после этого бежал за дозой чтоб уколоться,что было бы с человечеством,наверное всебы как овцы прыгали с балкона и разбивались бы вдребезги.


 Я так поняла как обвинение.

Во прям как тебя задела чья-то наглость)
Слово 'лидер' не нравится?

----------


## igor00

Лидером можно быть в стае таких же голодных нариков как и ты.Именно в стае.

Мне нравится цитата Чехова:Хочешь быть здоровым иди в стадо.

----------


## KIMA

> to Kima:
> Ну уломал тебя знакомый уколоться,ну укололась поддалась напору,но тыж укололась потом во второй третий раз и уже сознательно.
> 
> Какой ты нафиг лидер!?
> Смешно читать!!!!


                  На само деле первый раз мне совсем не понравился,я в обнимку с талчком просидела всю ночь.И кстати с человеком мы договорились так,что да я побробую но если я захочу ещё раз то он не за что в этом мне не станет помогать.И где то через день или два точно не помню,я разругалась с родоками со своим парнем.Сама не знаю почему я потащилась к этому человеку,спросила поможет ли он,он конечно сразу согласился даже для приличия не поломался.И спросив меня почему я сделала второй и третий раз я НЕ ЗНАЮ,я даже сама себе не могу ответить на этот вопрос.Мне это не понравилось первый раз,и зачем я пошла во второй я не могу ответить.Глупо конечно но как есть.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Лидером можно быть в стае таких же голодных нариков как и ты.Именно в стае.
> 
> Мне нравится цитата Чехова:Хочешь быть здоровым иди в стадо.


 Че ты докопался, как пьяный до радио? 
Автор адекватная, самооправданием почти не занимается, откровенно на все вопросы отвечает... 
Тока ты агрессивен, как неадекват

----------


## KIMA

> to LanaLeah:
> Потому что,наркоманы меня реально бесят.
> Ну допустим человеку действительно плохо во всех отношениях:болезнь,предательство,непонимание,боль,  тревога,апатия,и т.д.и т.п.
> но если бы каждый после этого бежал за дозой чтоб уколоться,что было бы с человечеством,наверное всебы как овцы прыгали с балкона и разбивались бы вдребезги.
> Наркотики уводят от реальной жизни и если ты чувствуешь боль то глупо её душить опиатами или другими дурманящими рассудок средствами.Уж будь добр прочувствовать всю яркость и интенсивность боли без наркотиков ,подключи терпение если не находишь выхода из сложившейся ситуации,прими жизнь как таковую и поверь рано или поздно боль уйдет.И ты скажешь как финальной сцене  повести Толстого-Смерть Ивана Ильича "А ГДЕ БОЛЬ ,А НЕТ БОЛИ".Но для этого не обязательно умирать,надо просто терпеливо идти через боль и она непременно отступит.


                                      Ты бесишься из за того что вот я могу быть такая наглая,а ты нет.или ты бесишься из за того что я свою боль могу хоть и опиатами но всё же подавить,а тебе приходится терпеть её.Так не не бесись возьми и уколись,может добрее станешь.

----------


## igor00

to Kima;
Хороший же парень!у тебя был!

Я почитал что когда ты продолжительное время не кололась у тебя были проблемы со сном,я знаю по себе это очень тяжело,но ведь психиатры смогли бы я думаю подобрать тебе необходимую дозировку препарата который не вызывал бы привыкания и на котором ты бы могла спать.Я например пил нейролептики(не вызывают превыкания) и они мне помогали.

Опять ,прошу прощения что как резко стал тебе отписывать,но пожелаю тебе терпения и веры.Ты справишься только немного упорства.

----------


## KIMA

> Че ты докопался, как пьяный до радио? 
> Автор адекватная, самооправданием почти не занимается, откровенно на все вопросы отвечает... 
> Тока ты агрессивен, как неадекват


                   Да ладно пусть бесится ему, же от этого хуже.Мне так лично побарабану.

----------


## KIMA

> to Kima;
> Хороший же парень!у тебя был!
> 
> Я почитал что когда ты продолжительное время не кололась у тебя были проблемы со сном,я знаю по себе это очень тяжело,но ведь психиатры смогли бы я думаю подобрать тебе необходимую дозировку препарата который не вызывал бы привыкания и на котором ты бы могла спать.Я например пил нейролептики(не вызывают превыкания) и они мне помогали.
> 
> Опять ,прошу прощения что как резко стал тебе отписывать,но пожелаю тебе терпения и веры.Ты справишься только немного упорства.


                   Я очень долго колюсь,и очень много лежала в больницах,и эти все таблетки меня уже не вставляют.А других ещё не придумали.Да и даже если были бы таблетки,я считаю организм болжен сам с этим справится,всё равно рано или поздно ему предётся это сделать.

----------


## igor00

А ты хочешь чтоб тебя  всталяло!!!!Так тебе никто не поможет!!!

----------


## igor00

> Ты бесишься из за того что вот я могу быть такая наглая,а ты нет.или ты бесишься из за того что я свою боль могу хоть и опиатами но всё же подавить,а тебе приходится терпеть её.Так не не бесись возьми и уколись,может добрее станешь.


 А ты каждый раз когда тебе больно колешь себе наркотик,так это тупик полный.

Человек должен быть терпелив,у каждого своя доза страданий,без терпения никак.

----------


## KIMA

> А ты хочешь чтоб тебя  всталяло!!!!Так тебе никто не поможет!!!


               я просто ответила на своём языке,имела в веду что они на меня не действовали,а тока голова дурела и всё равно больше чем на 20 мин не засыпала.и поэтому не вижу смысла их пить.есть наркоты которым пофиг лижбы что то сожрать только не быть трезвым.меня такой вариант не устраивае я даже когда в больницы ложусь прошу что бы меня не загружали.Эти все таблы,просто дело в том что молое количество тебе не помогает,а если их выпить много они дают обратный эфект.и в этоге ты всё равно не спишь,а только голова едит.меня это всё не устраивае,и я вообще во сновном даже не пью.мне либо нормал.наркотиков, либо ни чего .

----------


## igor00

Тоесть ты без наркотиков ваще не можешь существовать?Ну просто даже на физиологическом уровне?Так?

Тоесть если не будешь колоться то только в петлю?Или нет?

----------


## igor00

Ведь ты писала что были периоды когда ты не колась месяц.Значит как то могла держаться,были откуда то силы.

----------


## KIMA

> А ты каждый раз когда тебе больно колешь себе наркотик,так это тупик полный.
> 
> Человек должен быть терпелив,у каждого своя доза страданий,без терпения никак.


                    Поверь я очень терпеливый человек,если надо могу потерпеть.и могу потерпеть такую боль от которой вы забились бы под стол и не когда не вылезли.Дело в том что когда я не уколю наркотик мне становится больно поэтому я и колюсь.А если имелась в виду какая то другая боль,то любую другую боль я как и все могу стерпеть.Заболит зуб я не побегу колоться я пойду к стоматологу как и большинство нормальных людей.А и извини что я где то грубо высказываюсь на твой счет просто сам понимаешь на агресию я тоже отвечаю агресией,хотя знаю что это не правильно.Поэтому извиняюсь за всё что было написано ранее если вам это было как то не приятно.

----------


## KIMA

> Тоесть ты без наркотиков ваще не можешь существовать?Ну просто даже на физиологическом уровне?Так?
> 
> Тоесть если не будешь колоться то только в петлю?Или нет?


                       Да.я трезвой жизни вообще не представляю,я забыла уже как это.А тот месяц я провела как в аду,нет наверно даже хуже.

----------


## igor00

Ну забиться от боли под стол и переждать не самый  плохой вариант.А болит что? какой-то орган или это психологическая боль.(т.е депрессия).Может печень,желудок....

А я совсем не обиделся и я тоже хотел бы тебе помочь.Так что ...

----------


## igor00

Ну я думаю после стольких лет употребления наркотиков,ад все равно придется пройти и без помощи врачей тут будет сложновато.У каждого свой ад,ну зато как прекрасно,когда после всего пережитого начинаешь видеть свет в конце тунеля.Такой кайф.

----------


## KIMA

> Ну я думаю после стольких лет употребления наркотиков,ад все равно придется пройти и без помощи врачей тут будет сложновато.У каждого свой ад,ну зато как прекрасно,когда после всего пережитого начинаешь видеть свет в конце тунеля.Такой кайф.


                      Ну после 13 лет употреб.болит ВСЁ ВСЁ и даже больше и физ.и псих.Было время ну в начале когда ад был не таким жёстким и не так долго длился,я всё это переживала и знаю как бывало проснёшься,тебе не плохо не надо не куда бежать искать деньги.И тебе просто кайфова от того что ты трезвый и тебя не чего не болит.Но этот кайф от трезвости рано или поздно проходит и тебе начинает что то не хватать,причём даже не хватает того адреналина который возникает когда ты всё это мутишь истчешь.Да и всё плохое что было в употреблении со временем забывается  и ты начинаешь заново.

----------


## igor00

вспомнились строки Лермонтова:

Под ним струя светлей лазури,
Над ним луч солнца золотой: 
А он, мятежный, просит бури, 
Как будто в бурях есть покой!

----------


## Игорёк

Чуток прочел последнее ))
igor00, ты зачем тут ? ты счастливый человек ? ты принимаешь трудности как данность, и моментом их решаешь ? Тогда поздравляю - ты счастливый человек. (никто не знает - есть форумы счастливых людей?)

----------


## igor00

> Чуток прочел последнее ))
> igor00, ты зачем тут ? ты счастливый человек ? ты принимаешь трудности как данность, и моментом их решаешь ? Тогда поздравляю - ты счастливый человек. (никто не знает - есть форумы счастливых людей?)


 Я не считаю себя до конца счастливым человеком,но стал чувствовать что боль которая преследовала меня годами начинает  отступать.

А ты не думал что бывают проблемы которые невозможно решить вообще,вообще никак.

----------


## KIMA

> Я не считаю себя до конца счастливым человеком,но стал чувствовать что боль которая преследовала меня годами начинает  отступать.
> 
> А ты не думал что бывают проблемы которые невозможно решить вообще,вообще никак.


                Слушай это конечно не скромно но не расскажешь что с тобой случилось и что за боль у тебя была,и в следствии чего боль стала отпускать????Если конечно это всё не тайна и у тебя есть желание поделится опытом в преодолении боли.Лично мне было бы очень интересно услышать как можно преодолеть боль,просто раз ты пишешь про то что боль тебя преследовала делаю из этого вывод что боль была не слабая,а от этого становится более интересно как её можно преодолеть или уменьшить что бы стать счастливым человеком.Потому что вот у меня не получается справится с болью.

----------


## igor00

Ну у меня много чего было ,но это уже история.Не хочу много рассказывать-меня и били до полусмерти,потом через год я сразу сильно очень заболель харкал кровью,год принимал шаленую химиотерапию каждый день по горсти таблеток,когда лечился сорвало крышу и я полность перестал спать (кололи некоторое время реланиум дабы усмирить),потом перешел на хлорпротиксен.От них ночью вроде спал но утром было просто погано -и тревога и движняк и ненаходишь себе место и просто плохо,угнетение сознания,невозможность сосредоточиться.Отлечился пошел в универ на второй курс,потом перешел на третий,вроде учился изо всех сил.Но к четвертому курсу так измотался,что произошел рецидив моей основной болезни.Опять больница таблетки, уколы ,только теперь 12 таблеток пил каждый день и так два года рвало мутило плохо плохо и приэтом я сплю совсем плохо ночью и днем не сплю вообще.

И я понял то ,что тело это совсем не главное ,и является лишь совсем малой частью меня.Той бесконечности ,непрерывности,красоты,света.

Я знаю для кого то это покажется банальность.Но я часто себе  представляю ,а если у меня не будет рук ,ног,зрения,слуха,то как я смогу жить.Потом я  предсталяю себя одной маленькой клеткой и тело испаряется ,я его отпускаю ,оно расслабляется.

----------


## igor00

Тело с его эмоциями ,мыслями,болезнями,лишь малая часть меня.Совсем крошечная часть.И наркотики уводят от боли, от страдания ,а надо прочувствовать всю их глубину,всё отчаяние боли,постоянно вглядываясь в себя и днем и ночью.Преодоление через себя самого.

----------


## igor00

to Kima:
Слова из песни Наутилуса хорошо отражают путь к гармонии через страдания:

С пpичала pыбачил апостол Андpей 
А Спаситель ходил по воде 
И Андpей доставал из воды пескаpей 
А Спаситель погибших людей 
И Андpей закpичал: я покину пpичал 
Если ты мне откpоешь секpет 
И Спаситель ответил: Спокойно Андpей 
Никакого секpета здесь нет 
Видишь там на гоpе возвышается кpест 
Под ним десяток солдат повиси-ка на нем 
А когда надоест возвpащайся назад 
Гулять по воде 
Гулять по воде 
Гулять по воде со мной

----------


## igor00

И дальше:

Hо учитель на касках блистают pога 
Чеpный воpон кpужит над кpестом 
Объясни мне сейчас пожалей дуpака 
А pаспятье оставь на потом 
Онемел Спаситель и топнул в сеpдцах 
По водной глади ногой 
Ты и веpно дуpак и Андpей в слезах 
Побpел с пескаpями домой

И Андрей хочет избежать страданий ,но желает при этом ходить по воде,а так не бывает.

В Библии сказано(дословно не помню):Прийти к  себя  можно только через тело Иисуса Христа.А Иисус Христос в моем понимании это символ страданий.Через страдания.

----------


## igor00

И все обратимо,многие тут пишут что твоя психика угроблена наркотиками,это не беда.Все обратимо.

Ты уже в поиске ,ты идешь к свету,и рано или поздно ты осознаешь всю красоту жизни,ты будешь просто кайфовать от жизни ,в любом состоянии без наркотиков.
И не важно чем ты будешь заниматься.Возможно ты будешь попрежнему жить с родителями ,без денег ,без машин,но ты будешь кайфовать кайфовать кайфовать от жизни.Ведь ни один наркотик не передаст той радости которую ты будешь чувствовать от соприкосновения с людьми,предметами,природой.

----------


## igor00

Вот еще хорошая статья Виктора Франкла о смысле страдания:http://www.pobedish.ru/main/pain?id=149

----------


## igor00

бесполезно держаться за тело,оно несовершенно.Ты ломаешь руки,появляются прыщи,ссадины ,порезы,остаются шрамы,и много других неприятностей происходит с телом.
вот хорошая фраза из книги Кодекс Бусидо:
Если укрепляя своё сердце решимостью каждое утро и каждый вечер,человек сможет жить так,словно тело его уже умерло,путь будет для него свободен.Вся его жизнь будет безупречна,и он добьётся успеха на своём поприще.

----------


## Kent

igor00, тебе надо с автором темы в личке списаться.

----------


## SickHead

Одна моя знакомая (тоже кстати из Питера) также крепко сидела на наркоте, ну она кололась винтом очень долго, потом каким-то образом завязала (я уж не стала спрашивать, каким) и ребенка родила, так что вот

----------


## KIMA

> Одна моя знакомая (тоже кстати из Питера) также крепко сидела на наркоте, ну она кололась винтом очень долго, потом каким-то образом завязала (я уж не стала спрашивать, каким) и ребенка родила, так что вот


                                            Да я тоже знаю людей которые и с героина соскакивали, рожали детей но дело в том что знаете как говориться ГЕРОИН УМЕТ ЖДАТЬ.И эти люди заново начинали и после 5 и после 7 лет срывались.Я только одного человека знаю который уже 10 лет не торчит, а проторчал он тоже 10 лет и он работает сейчас в центр.реаб. и то не факт что он ещё 10 лет сможет продержатся.Вот только сейчас вспомнила я год назад лежала в больнич. и там лежала взрослая женщина,точно не вспомню но лет ей было точно полтинник.И вот она рассказала что она в молодости зависала лет 8-9 но потом завязала и 20 лет не употреб но год назад сорвалась не буду рассказывать что она там рассказывала почему и как.Просто хочу сказать что есть люди которые могут легко переломаться бросить но так же и легко начать.

----------


## Игорёк

ну понятное дело, в жизни всякие события случаются. Стало человеку вдруг хреново, а он знает отличный способ от этого убежать. Может у той женщины кризис начался, постарела, бросил муж/любовник, осознала что больше никому не нужна, что жизнь кончилась, загрустила и начала употреблять.

----------


## KIMA

> ну понятное дело, в жизни всякие события случаются. Стало человеку вдруг хреново, а он знает отличный способ от этого убежать. Может у той женщины кризис начался, постарела, бросил муж/любовник, осознала что больше никому не нужна, что жизнь кончилась, загрустила и начала употреблять.


                       Ну конечно там не совсем так всё было.Просто дело в том что правду говорят что наркотики умеют ждать.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну конечно там не совсем так всё было.Просто дело в том что правду говорят что наркотики умеют ждать.


 наркотики ничего не умеют, это химия.. Просто громкие красивые слова )

----------


## KIMA

> наркотики ничего не умеют, это химия.. Просто громкие красивые слова )


                     ДА.Я знаю.

----------


## igor00

Ты вообще хочешь бросить наркотики?

-Ну и что ,что я брошу я все равно вернусь и буду снова принимать эту гадость.

----------


## KIMA

> Ты вообще хочешь бросить наркотики?
> 
> -Ну и что ,что я брошу я все равно вернусь и буду снова принимать эту гадость.


                         Конечно же хочу.Только это всё не просто даже если не брать в расчёт физ.ломку.Что бы востановился сон месяца два как минимум надо,потом первые пол года а даже наверно и год тяга будет душить так что вздохнуть нельзя.И только через год ты более мене придёшь в себя и начнёшь понимать на этом ли свете ты находишься.Да конечно же всё это можно пережить перетерпеть,но только от одной мысли что тебе предстоит становится жутко страшно.И еще страшнее становится от мысли что тебе не неделю не две терпеть,А даже если взять самую жесть то всё равно получится месяца три как минимум.И отвечаю на вопрос что да я хочу бросить наркотики но при этом я не хочу через всё это проходить.И я прекрасно понимаю что такова не бывает, что если я хочу бросить мне всё равно через это предстоит пройти.Но я пока к этому не готова и не знаю буду ли вообще когда нибудь готова.

----------


## igor00

У вас же в Питере полюбому есть психоневрологический диспансер?!
Так вот запишись на приём к глав.врачу всей больницы ,поговори с ним,расспроси про хорошего психотерапевта,который мог бы тебя сопроваждать во время того как ты будешь бросать всю эту гадость и будут ужасные ломки.Пусть это даже будет платно-ведь ты можешь тратить половину денег которые уходят на наркотики на приём к врачу.И если врач окажется проффессионалом и отзывчивым человеком,то тебе после приема будет полюбому хоть чутьб-чуть да легче.

И я знаю что врачи тебя достали,но поддержка опытного врача полюбому не помешает.Питер же большой полюбому найдётся такой проффессионал.

Ну а дальше дело за тобой,пиши сюда на форум как справляешься ,делись.Поддержку гарантирую!

----------


## igor00

И ещё.И тыж понимаешь что бросать надо и чем скорей тем лучше.Так что вперед к нормальной трезвой жизни.ВПЕРЕД!!!!

----------


## KIMA

> У вас же в Питере полюбому есть психоневрологический диспансер?!
> Так вот запишись на приём к глав.врачу всей больницы ,поговори с ним,расспроси про хорошего психотерапевта,который мог бы тебя сопроваждать во время того как ты будешь бросать всю эту гадость и будут ужасные ломки.Пусть это даже будет платно-ведь ты можешь тратить половину денег которые уходят на наркотики на приём к врачу.И если врач окажется проффессионалом и отзывчивым человеком,то тебе после приема будет полюбому хоть чутьб-чуть да легче.
> 
> И я знаю что врачи тебя достали,но поддержка опытного врача полюбому не помешает.Питер же большой полюбому найдётся такой проффессионал.
> 
> Ну а дальше дело за тобой,пиши сюда на форум как справляешься ,делись.Поддержку гарантирую!


 Да всё у нас в Питере есть просо я сейчас на наркотики трачу так мало что любое лечение будет для меня раза в 2-3 дороже.А с деньгами сейчас большие проблемы.ДА И ВООБЩЕ МЕНЯ ВСЁ ЗАДАЛБАЛО

----------


## igor00

Так это же здорово,что на наркотики ты сейчас тратишь меньше денег!!!

Так что давай завязывай..

----------


## igor00

Неужели так у вас все дорого ,что ты можешь тратить деньги на наркотики(тоже недешевые),а на лечение у теяя денег нет.Есть же всякие социальные службы помощи,которые  берут побожески,и среди них встречаются хорошие специалисты.

А то что всё задолбало -не повод опускать руки и дальше продолжать себя насиловать наркотиками.Опомнись.

----------


## Игорёк

маты подотри, если есть желание тут сидеть. 
Опиши цели, желания, твой идеальный счастливый образ жизни ?
Не хочу казаться негативным, но я не верю в то что ты сможешь нормально жить (исходя именно из информации с форума), и дело тут не столько в накотиках, сколько в последствиях и в изначальных причинах их употребления. Об этом я выше писал.. Как ты оказалась в компании с наркоманами ? Почему не возникло отвращения к этой компании ? Это всё от недостатка воспитания, и твой брат-уголовник - тому подтверждение. 
Года 3 назад, когда сам готовился к суициду, была мысль попробовать опиаты. Рассматривал этот вариант как способ. Социальный. Вроде как не так позорно, как банальный. Не знаю как сейчас, но в то время кадеиносодержащие были в свободной продаже, сам покупал терпинкод по просьбе подруги. Конечно мне глупо об этом судить, не зная, но по косвенным факторам можно предположить что ничего такого особенного в этом нет. Например почему твой друг (наркоман) хотел склонить тебя к сексу ? Значит они не дают абсолютного счастья, и требуют каких-то аргументов из реальных радостей. А значит рано или поздно фрустрация будет обеспечена. Сам лично я не знал ни одного счастливого наркомана. Все из них изначально были неудачниками и не имели будущего (всмысле еще до приема наркотиков). Еслиб не наркотики, половина их них спились бы, а половина жили бы сейчас также как я (т.е. существовали). Тебе просто неповезло. По своему. И вроде как ничего страшного в этом нет, до того момента пока ты не осознаешь что сам оказался в этом списке. Держись.

----------


## KIMA

> маты подотри, если есть желание тут сидеть. 
> Опиши цели, желания, твой идеальный счастливый образ жизни ?
> Не хочу казаться негативным, но я не верю в то что ты сможешь нормально жить (исходя именно из информации с форума), и дело тут не столько в накотиках, сколько в последствиях и в изначальных причинах их употребления. Об этом я выше писал.. Как ты оказалась в компании с наркоманами ? Почему не возникло отвращения к этой компании ? Это всё от недостатка воспитания, и твой брат-уголовник - тому подтверждение. 
> Года 3 назад, когда сам готовился к суициду, была мысль попробовать опиаты. Рассматривал этот вариант как способ. Социальный. Вроде как не так позорно, как банальный. Не знаю как сейчас, но в то время кадеиносодержащие были в свободной продаже, сам покупал терпинкод по просьбе подруги. Конечно мне глупо об этом судить, не зная, но по косвенным факторам можно предположить что ничего такого особенного в этом нет. Например почему твой друг (наркоман) хотел склонить тебя к сексу ? Значит они не дают абсолютного счастья, и требуют каких-то аргументов из реальных радостей. А значит рано или поздно фрустрация будет обеспечена. Сам лично я не знал ни одного счастливого наркомана. Все из них изначально были неудачниками и не имели будущего (всмысле еще до приема наркотиков). Еслиб не наркотики, половина их них спились бы, а половина жили бы сейчас также как я (т.е. существовали). Тебе просто неповезло. По своему. И вроде как ничего страшного в этом нет, до того момента пока ты не осознаешь что сам оказался в этом списке. Держись.


 маты подотри, если есть желание тут сидеть               Это как понимать?
В компании нарков оказалась так я на лето уехала в деревню,приехав через три месяца вся моя компания стала наркоманами.меня не было я толком не знаю как так случилось.а по скольку они были все мои друзья поэтому я и общалась с ними.это сейчас в 30 лет я понимаю что стоило прекратить общение,но тогда я так не думала.к сексу меня хотели склонить наверно потому что нам тогда было по 17 лет.тем более он не то что бы меня прям склонял это просто я предположи для чего и почему он дал мне наркотик.ты зря так что все наркоманы неудачники причём ещё до употребления.я вполне нормальным и счастливым человеком была не сказала бы что я неудачница у меня всё было хорошо,я бы сказала что даже дольше чем хорошо.знаю людей до употребления были кандидаты в мастера спорта кто по плаванию кто по лыжам.

----------


## KIMA

> Неужели так у вас все дорого ,что ты можешь тратить деньги на наркотики(тоже недешевые),а на лечение у теяя денег нет.Есть же всякие социальные службы помощи,которые  берут побожески,и среди них встречаются хорошие специалисты.
> 
> А то что всё задолбало -не повод опускать руки и дальше продолжать себя насиловать наркотиками.Опомнись.


 Да всё стоит дорого.А всё то что бесплатно меня не устраивает,как нибудь расскажу почему там тоже много всяких нюансов.Да я стараюсь опомнится,точнее я уже опомнилась просто видно это уже поздно.

----------


## KIMA

мы-новая порода!
мы-карты пятой масти!
у нас-своя свобода!
своя дорога к счастью!

сильнее год от года
Влиянье "белой власти"...
Мы-новая порода!!!
Мы-карты пятой масти!!!

Мы в поисках прихода
друг друга рвём на части...
МЫ-НОВАЯ ПОРОДА!!!
Мы-карты пятой масти...

----------


## Игорёк

> маты подотри, если есть желание тут сидеть               Это как понимать?
> В компании нарков оказалась так я на лето уехала в деревню,приехав через три месяца вся моя компания стала наркоманами.меня не было я толком не знаю как так случилось.а по скольку они были все мои друзья поэтому я и общалась с ними.это сейчас в 30 лет я понимаю что стоило прекратить общение,но тогда я так не думала.к сексу меня хотели склонить наверно потому что нам тогда было по 17 лет.тем более он не то что бы меня прям склонял это просто я предположи для чего и почему он дал мне наркотик.ты зря так что все наркоманы неудачники причём ещё до употребления.я вполне нормальным и счастливым человеком была не сказала бы что я неудачница у меня всё было хорошо,я бы сказала что даже дольше чем хорошо.знаю людей до употребления были кандидаты в мастера спорта кто по плаванию кто по лыжам.


 Я говорил только про своих знакомых. Не смог вспомнить ни одного у кого был отец - либо алкаш, либо в разводе. 
Ну вы прям как в рассадник клещей попали)
А спортсменам многим конец. Спорт это же временно, потом люди не знают чем себя занять, и начинается.. 
Про маты - модеры сорувые. 
Про жизнь - не надо пытаться ее обмануть. на стакан кайфа - ведро дерьма. Лучше реализовывать естественные потребности, это единственный шанс на счастье.

----------


## Игорёк

> мы-новая порода!
> мы-карты пятой масти!
> у нас-своя свобода!
> своя дорога к счастью!
> 
> сильнее год от года
> Влиянье "белой власти"...
> Мы-новая порода!!!
> Мы-карты пятой масти!!!
> ...


 самооценка жива ))

----------


## Илья спокойный

> И все обратимо,многие тут пишут что твоя психика угроблена наркотиками,это не беда.Все обратимо.
> 
> Ты уже в поиске ,ты идешь к свету,и рано или поздно ты осознаешь всю красоту жизни,ты будешь просто кайфовать от жизни ,в любом состоянии без наркотиков.
> И не важно чем ты будешь заниматься.Возможно ты будешь попрежнему жить с родителями ,без денег ,без машин,но ты будешь кайфовать кайфовать кайфовать от жизни.Ведь ни один наркотик не передаст той радости которую ты будешь чувствовать от соприкосновения с людьми,предметами,природой.


  Хорошо сказанно, согласен с этим полностью!

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Потому что наверно мне не справится с психологической зависимостью.Да физическая ломка это кошмар,а вот психологическая это ещё ужаснее.Дело в том что мозг разучился выделять эндорфин и ещё что там забыла как называется,  и пока он не научится делать это заново будет очень плохо.У меня психика наверно уже вся уничтожена что б её востановить я думаю как минимум нужен год.Ладно это всё наверно может сказать любой наркоман,это всё как офицальная версия.А почему лично я не могу справится,ну попробую сейчас объяснить.Дело в том что когда ты употребляешь наркотики у тебя все чувства притупляются,а вот когда перестаёшь употреблять всё чувства начинают обострятся.Например чувство вины,ты себя начинаешь ненавидеть за всё что ты сделал например родственникам,близким людям.Ты себя ненавидишь за всё что ты потерял,чувствуешь себя ничтожеством.приходит понимание того что тебе уже 30 а у тебя нет ничего.И всё в таком духе и всё в обострённой форме.Блин ну это я опять написала то что скажет любой нарк.Что то мне не как не сообразить как и что, и с чего начать писать почему лично мне не как это не побороть просто так много всяких нюансов.Да и в школе я не училась а валяла дурака и поэтому не умею писать грамотно.Мне легче рассказать, чем написать темболее на клавиатуре.Блин есть же врождённо грамотные люди а я видно врождённо безграмотная.Ладно начнём.Я не писало но мои родители пьют.Папа в своё время вообще не пил лет 13, потом у него умерла мама он начал выпивать причём запоями.Когда он начал пить мне было лет 15-16.Мама конечно тоже запила.Я это рассказываю не к тому что вот они запили и поэтому я стала наркоманкой, нет нет это вовсе не так.Я не сколько своих родоков не виню в том что я стала употреблять наркотики.Дело в том что не было такова что я из за того что они пьют была чем то обделена.Да конечно может это и сыграло какуюта роль,но я думаю очень не значительную.А рассказала про это потому что сейчас это играет более значительную роль.Дело в том что во сновном я переламывалась когда уже всё теряла и поэтому по большей части после больнички я оказывалась дома у родителей.И ещё дело в том что у меня мама такая что она особо в больницы реб.центры не верит.Она почему то считает что если я захочу я смогу всё сама без больниц и реб.центров.Да у меня характер такой сказала сделала,сказала нет значит нет и не что меня не переубедит сказать да.Но дело в том что с наркотиками у меня так не получается.Помню была в реб.центре мне насчёт моего характера психолог сказал так,точнее объяснил мне таким образом.Он сказал вот представь стоит дерево на нём много веток,есть ветки сильные жёсткие которые не гнуться, а есть ветки более гипкие которые могут гнутся в разные стороны.И вот представь подул ветер,жёсткая ветка не сломалась из за своей жёсткости,гибкая из за своей гибкости.Но рано или поздно подует сильный ураган и дело в том что гибкая ветка прогнётся и останется на дереве,а вот жёсткая рано или поздно сломается не выдержив силы ветра, а если бы она могла гнутся была бы на дереве и жива.Так вот моя мама ну и папа они даже не верят в созависимость, я просила их что бы они походили ну туда где учат как помочь или как обращаться с наркоманом в периуд когда он завязывает.Они конечно отказались.И больше всего бесит когда приезжаешь с больнички,не сразу не в первый день но на третий наступает вечер они как обычно выпьют за ужином,а они перестали пить запоями теперь каждый день пьют за ужином.Так вот выпьют и понеслась вспонят всё всё, что я им плохого сделала,напомнят про всё что я потеряла и всё в таком духе.Помню была подшитая месяц не кололась и случилась такая фигня.Ко мне зашёл приятель ну тоже наркоман,вобщем я его с дуру пустила домой я слышала что он вроде тоже подшитый.Мы пошли на кухню поболтали попили кофе и он ушёл.Через несколько дней мама решила пофоткать киску и не нашла фотик,ну все наверно поняли что случилось.Мама конечно на меня вот ты такая рассекая,скандал был ужастный.Я пробовала объяснить приводила довыды,говорила да у меня телиф.дороже её фотика стоит,нужны были бы деньги я б его продала,показывала подшивку что она на месте.Она со своим скандалом довела до того что меня просто уже тристи начало,у меня и без этого крышу рвало я всего месяц не употребляла.В итоге я пошла и вырезала подшивку,решила если уж получать так хоть пусть будет за что.Я не хочу сказать что во всём виноваты родители,они не виноваты в том что они такие я бы сказала жёсткие что ли.У нас в семье как то не принято показывать и проявлять свои чувства нет не так наверно блин как бы сказать.У нас просто нет такова что б мама или папа меня поцеловали или по головке погладили,я не в смысле сейчас когда мне 30 а даже в детстве.Скажу сразу меня это особо не как не обижало я в принцепи такая же,скромна на проявление чувств.Блин написала и что то у меня сложилось ощущение что я во всём обвинила родоков,сразу скажу это не так они вобщем то не виноваты.Я это всё написала как один вариант из многих почему я не могу бросить.Не знаю почему я решила написать именно об этом,просто меня очень тогда обидело что она мне не поверила и решила что это я продала фотик и обкололась.Хотя я кучу аргументов привела в пользу того что я этого не делала.На самом деле было много разных случиев почему я срывалась чаще всего вообще было так что в день когда я приезжала с больнички я сразу бежала за дозой.Вот тот месяц это был мой самый большой срок трезвости за последние лет 6-7,это было год назад я целый май не кололась.И на самом деле это был очень тяжёлый месяц.Я первые 20 дне вообще почти не спала не считая тех 7 дней которых я не спала в больнице.Нет конечно раз в 2суток проваливаешься минут на 20 и то это сном не назовёшь.Я только в конце этого месяца стала спать по часу ну может по полтора часа. Когда так долго не спишь тебе кажется что ты вообще в другой реальности. И ещё раз повторюсь родоков не в чём не виню,может не было бы этого скандала я б сама по себе сорвалась.Может я просто нашла повод,я не знаю.Я просто не хочу что бы кто то подумал что мои родители виноваты в том что я наркоманка.Я склонна думать что мы сами виноваты в своих проблемах.


   Извините, что долго не отвечал на такой, развернутый правдивый как крик души. Мне не легко понять те физические чувства зависимости от наркотического яда, могу только представить, мне очень жаль вас и ваших родителей. Вы сильный человек от природы, волевой, поэтому осознав всю бездну наркотического ада (а зачем жить в таком?? Какой смысл все этого?? намутил, купил, своровал.... все по кругу и кайф от употребления проходит) вы понимаете что нужно вырваться но 13 лет это как видно много и ваших сил хватает только на первые шаги. Возможно вам не хватало любви в жизни или влюбленность принесла боль, вы хотели выделиться, показать себя окружающим и тут попалась наркота, а когда пришло понимание, что это такое бросить уже тяжело. Если вы понимаете это и хотите завязать, это уже первый шаг, надо дать решительный бой болезни!! Пока вы еще живы (сколько вы проживете продолжая так как есть??)). Что я бы посоветовал. Вам нужна поддержка, тут разные пути например:
 1. Найти людей, которые завязали навсегда, и несколько лет уже не употребляют, просите и вам помогут, после снятия физ. зависимости ломки общайтесь с ними часто, слушайте что они говорят, я понимаю что вам возможно не легко будет попросить о помощи - но поймите это единственный путь, признайтесь сами себе - самостоятельно вам не победить, к сожалению родители ваши устали и срываются на вас когда вам нужна помощь и поддержка, как случилось с фотиком. Простите их за это, как и за не достаток любви в семье. Простите. Они и хотят вам помочь (дают деньги на метадон, но и не понимают, не слышат вас какая помощь вам нужна после больницы). Вам нужен настоящий друг, который просто хочет помочь или еще лучше, который прошел сам через это.
2) Возможно стоит обратиться в общество анонимных наркоманов или что то подобное. Там можно найти помощь, встретить людей которые борются, быть вместе. Поймите, ситуации, когда вы нервиначаете и злитесь после снятия физ. зависимости (в дальнейшем я буду иметь это в виду - поскольку вижу что у вас уже есть желание завязать, проблема что делать после снятия ломки) будут возникать постоянно, так как ваш организм постоянно в стрессе, без наркотиков. И если нет поддержки рано или поздно вы отступаете, так как теряется смысл а зачем бороться?? Если всем пофиг и нужно только мне! Вот здесь красной чертой главная мысль - А ЗАЧЕМ МНЕ БРОСАТЬ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ!?!?!? Подумайте пожалуйста об этом, ЗАЧЕМ, ПОЧЕМУ вы хотите бросить, ответьте самой себе, даже мне не нужно об этом говорить если не хотетит.... продолжение я допишу вскоре (извините нужно ехать на работу). Спасибо.

----------


## igor00

> Да всё стоит дорого.А всё то что бесплатно меня не устраивает,как нибудь расскажу почему там тоже много всяких нюансов.Да я стараюсь опомнится,точнее я уже опомнилась просто видно это уже поздно.


 Очень рад слышать ,что ты опомнилась,а я знаю что никогда не поздно что то менять.НЕ ПОЗДНО!!!!

----------


## igor00

Kima я думаю всё будет хорошо.И семья у тебя будет и свой загородный дом,собака,самая лучшая машина,ребенок(когог хочешь девочку или мальчика?)и всё и всё всё всё !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LanaLeah

А я так думаю, что, как это не печально, перекумарить можно тока самой(((
АН- психи, скока я их видела, они или срываются или зомбаки.
Всякие там маршаковцы и иже с ними- тоже сектанты злые... Вообще, общины эти религиозные... Подозреваю я их во всяком. Знала одну деваху, так она поехала к баптистам в общину, они любят нарков лечить) вот она там живет, и, как бы, ни-ни. Но у нее двое детей, а ей чхать. Не хочет домой, не собирается, мама ее старенькая к ней ездила: типа, как же дети, возвращайся - а она там уже 2 года сидит - не, говорит, бог вам в помощь и не едет( 
Хз, хорошо это или плохо. 
Все, кого видела и ком слышала, что перекумарил, сами, без ребцентров.

----------


## Dropped-C

Читая твои сообщения складывается впечатление как о волевом человеке с сильным характером, уверен ты сможешь завязать.

----------


## KIMA

Про маты - модеры сорувые. 

Я вообще ни одного слова матом тут не написала,с чего ты это взял?

----------


## Игорёк

> Про маты - модеры сорувые. 
> 
> Я вообще ни одного слова матом тут не написала,с чего ты это взял?


 Внимательне будь. Было, и не раз. По трезвяку редактируй хотябы.

----------


## KIMA

> А я так думаю, что, как это не печально, перекумарить можно тока самой(((
> АН- психи, скока я их видела, они или срываются или зомбаки.
> Всякие там маршаковцы и иже с ними- тоже сектанты злые... Вообще, общины эти религиозные... Подозреваю я их во всяком. Знала одну деваху, так она поехала к баптистам в общину, они любят нарков лечить) вот она там живет, и, как бы, ни-ни. Но у нее двое детей, а ей чхать. Не хочет домой, не собирается, мама ее старенькая к ней ездила: типа, как же дети, возвращайся - а она там уже 2 года сидит - не, говорит, бог вам в помощь и не едет( 
> Хз, хорошо это или плохо. 
> Все, кого видела и ком слышала, что перекумарил, сами, без ребцентров.


         На счёт религиоз.общин это вы правильно,на самом деле это хрень полнейшая.У меня мама считает как и вы что если я захочу то и без больниц и реб.центров завяжу.Но мне так не кажется,хотя эти больнички,реб.центры по большому счёту всё это развод на деньги.Я вообще считаю что наше правительство вообще не борется с наркоманией а наоборот ей потакает.Даже не стану говорить о карупции и т.д.Я думаю если бы хотели хоть как то решить этот вопрос первым делом ввели бы метадоновую программу.Конечно можно поспорить об её эфиктивности,но я уверена что это самый лучший вариант.Но поскольку очень и очень большое количество денег потеряют наркоторговцы,мусора. но самое большее количество денег потеряют наркологи которые должны бы были одобрить её поскольку это гораздо лучше чем то что они предлагают сейчас.Жаль тока они этого никогда не сделают поскольку не захотят терять такое количество денег, которое им несут родители в надежде что их ребёнок сможет бросит наркотики.Врачи наобещают родокам сто вёрст до небес и всё лесом, что мол у нас 8 из 10 ребят выздоравливают.А когда ребёнок опять срывается они просто говорят да он просто сам не захотел,он просто мол не хочет бросать.Прикольная отмазка своего непрофесианализма.А деньги за всю эту хрень берут просто безумные торчать выходи дешевле чем лечится,но поскольку они уверяют что вот они то точно смогут помочь, им поэтому и несут деньги.Знаю родителей точнее наркомана у которого мама продала свою квартиру,сейчас она живёт в камуналке в комнате.вообщем она всё отдала вот на такое лечение,он пытался маму вразумить но дело в том что там тоже хорошие психологи работают знают как и куда надавить.Сама когда была в реб.центре с таким столкнулась. в реб.центре причём когда я туда ехала я сразу сказала что на неделю,причём сутки там стоят 1900.Так вот свалить я конечно же захотела раньше,и там есть ещё такое правило что первые 2 недели ты даже по тел.не можешь поговорить с родственниками.Я стала наседать что мол я хочу домой,меня конечно же отговаривали и вобщем делали это таким образом звонили моей маме говорили что мол сейчас дадут нам поговорить только вы скажите то и то и повесьте трубку мне в свою очередь говорили что мои родные меня вообще не хотят видеть и если я сейчас сорвусь меня вообще домой не пустят.Да конечно с одной стороны это правильно,но они так поступают постоянно они когда ты отлежишь  сколько там положено даже тогда стараются тебя задержать говоря твоим родокам что вот он мол не дописал программу и если сейчас уйдёт то точно сорвётся надо ещё недельку.И ты начинаешь понимать что твоим родокам просто ездят по ушам, а они на всё это ведутся и оставляют тебя ещё и ещё не понимая того что эта неделя или две большой разницы не сыграет.Причём люди которые типа тебя лечат прекрасно знают что всё что они делают это всё бесполезно неделя две здесь роли не сыграет,они просто делают всё что бы ты там дольше пробыл и что бы ты туда обратно вернулся.А на счёт меня я в центре я всё таки неделю долежала потом ушла.Я много нюансов не написала по поводу реб.центр просто это много время займет,но восновном это выкачивание денег из родителей.При этом я думаю они всё таки нужны просто когда ты выходишь из больнички ты ещё под таблетками и особо не соображаешь и поэтому надо куда то уехать,главное не домой потому что дома легче всего сорваться.А в реб.центр на пару недель или месяц самое милое дело там и народ с кем пообщаться и не дадут тебе загрузится.Просто не надо к реб.ценр относится как к поноцеи,я к нему отношусь как к месту в котором можно прийти в себя от той жизни которая у тебя была от калёс которых надавали в больнич.Реб.цент для меня это то место где можно просто остановится и подумать точнее дождаться того момента когда ты начнешь здраво рассуждать.Вот если для всего вот этого то да центры нужны но просто они начинают давить на тебя мол пиши программу,живи по программе иначе это конец ты без неё не справишься да если ты не хочешь жить как мы значит ты конченый наркоман и всё в таком духе.Конечно же ты захочешь от туда свалить.

----------


## igor00

По мне лучше уж в общине жить и трезвой быть,чем колоться каждый день!

----------


## KIMA

> Читая твои сообщения складывается впечатление как о волевом человеке с сильным характером, уверен ты сможешь завязать.


                     Да мне кажется что я всё могу,НО только не бросить наркотики.Сама не знаю почему так вышло,сама себя за это порой ненавижу.Мне порой кажется мама права в том когда говорит что я просто не хочу завязывать.Ведь действительно если я чего то очень сильно хочу я это добиваюсь,даже если это будет очень трудно,сложно.Значит получается что я не хочу бросить наркотики?Но я хочу!А если исходить из моего характера получается не так уж я и хочу или не такой уж у меня и волевой характер.Я ЗАПУТАЛАСЬ      Я НЕ ЗНАЮ

----------


## KIMA

> Внимательне будь. Было, и не раз. По трезвяку редактируй хотябы.


             ДА ЛАДНО.Я ПИСАЛА МАТОМ?НЕ ПОМНЮ.но ОК" буду иметь введу

----------


## igor00

> Да мне кажется что я всё могу,НО только не бросить наркотики.Сама не знаю почему так вышло,сама себя за это порой ненавижу.Мне порой кажется мама права в том когда говорит что я просто не хочу завязывать.Ведь действительно если я чего то очень сильно хочу я это добиваюсь,даже если это будет очень трудно,сложно.Значит получается что я не хочу бросить наркотики?Но я хочу!А если исходить из моего характера получается не так уж я и хочу или не такой уж у меня и волевой характер.Я ЗАПУТАЛАСЬ      Я НЕ ЗНАЮ


 Вспомнилось фраза из фильма БЕРЕГИСЬ АВТОМОБИЛЯ на суде в пользу ЮРИЯ ДЕТОЧКИНА выступал милиционер и он говорил:
0н конечно виноват,но он не виноват!

----------


## Игорёк

> Да мне кажется что я всё могу,НО только не бросить наркотики.Сама не знаю почему так вышло,сама себя за это порой ненавижу.Мне порой кажется мама права в том когда говорит что я просто не хочу завязывать.Ведь действительно если я чего то очень сильно хочу я это добиваюсь,даже если это будет очень трудно,сложно.Значит получается что я не хочу бросить наркотики?Но я хочу!А если исходить из моего характера получается не так уж я и хочу или не такой уж у меня и волевой характер.Я ЗАПУТАЛАСЬ      Я НЕ ЗНАЮ


 Ты хочешь избавиться от негативных сторон наркотиков, от побочек. При этом желая получать их "хорошую" сторону. от сюда конфликт - с одной стороны хочешь бросить, с другой нет.

----------


## igor00

Ай нафиг всё -----несите дозу!!!!!

----------


## KIMA

> По мне лучше уж в общине жить и трезвой быть,чем колоться каждый день!


                  АГА я тоже позависалаб ели бы только там не было ни каких заданий, а задания там целыми днями перерыв только на покушать и перекур.Я уж не стану рассказывать  о чём там лекции и занятия.Тебе там так давят на психику от туда здоровый чел убежит.Приведу один пример.вот смотри поскольку ты нарк тебе надо привыкать к стрессовым случаям что бы ты в жизни когда у тебя будет стрэс ты не сорвался,так вот там занятия все проходят в кругу ну вот сколько человек есть все садятся в круг.и там есть такие задания к примеру 10 причин. как я обижал близких,ну там всякой такой пурги по 10-20 примеров надо много писать и зачитывать при всех,потом это называется обратная связь,высказываются все по очереди по поводу того что ты рассказал говорят тебе какой ты урод что так или иначе обижал близких.Или просто тупа доводят тебя,они знаю как и где надавить что бы ты взорвался конечно же потом успокаивают.Специально стрэсевую ситуацию создают что б ты научился справляться.У тебя и так стресс и тебе его ещё искуствено создают поверь здоровый убежит.Вобщем не просто там всё.

----------


## KIMA

> Ай нафиг всё -----несите дозу!!!!!


        ВОТ ВОТ И Я ПРО ТО (смеётся)

----------


## igor00

Так ты че была в  секте!!!

----------


## Dropped-C

Вообще меня очень тронула истроия с курткой), только вот хотелось бы уточнить: ты потратила деньги на куртку вместо дозы из чувста жалости к матери, или из чувства обиды на то что она не верила в тебя ( то есть как ты говоришь давая тебе деньги на ,,куртку,, знала что ты потратишь их на наркоту, но делала вид что не знает, а ты знала что она знает)
В последнее время совсем что то не выходит выражать свои мысли, надеюсь ты поняла о чем я)

----------


## KIMA

> Так ты че была в  секте!!!


 Нет в секте я не была,была в реб.центре.Он был не религиозный, там тема 12 шагов.Я не назвала это сектой хотя тоже хрен их знает.Там типа бывшие нарки помогают, ну типа хозяин и все кто там работают это бывшие нарки которые сами с помощью этой программы бросили, отучились на психологов и вот там сейчас работают.Вобщем бывшие нарки разводят действующих на бабло точнее их родителей.Я считаю что наркоман это и так прошареный человек а нарк который отучился на психолога это в двойне опасное сочетание.Я не за что не поверю что они вдруг вылечились и настолько прозрели что решили помогать другим.Да в то что бросили я ещё поверю а вот то что они помогают другим бескорыстно я не верю.Просто поняли что на этом можно заработать вот и зарабатывают.Если я когда нибудь брошу я наверно тоже пойду в какой нибудь реб.центр работать поскольку я эту тему знаю вдоль и поперёк,да а больше то я ничего не знаю.Вот и они решили зачем чему то учится можно ведь и вот таким способом заработать.

----------


## KIMA

> Вообще меня очень тронула истроия с курткой), только вот хотелось бы уточнить: ты потратила деньги на куртку вместо дозы из чувста жалости к матери, или из чувства обиды на то что она не верила в тебя ( то есть как ты говоришь давая тебе деньги на ,,куртку,, знала что ты потратишь их на наркоту, но делала вид что не знает, а ты знала что она знает)
> В последнее
>  время совсем что то не выходит выражать свои мысли, надеюсь ты поняла о чем я)


 Нет я куртку купила не из за обиды и не из чувства жалости.Я её купила потому что хотела купить, и мама давала мне денег на куртку просто я думаю что она не очень была уверенна в том что я всё таки смогу её купить поскольку видела в каком я состоянии была.И если бы в тот момент мне нужно было бы на наркотики я б так и сказала а не стала юлить и просить на куртку.

----------


## Dropped-C

> Нет я куртку купила не из за обиды и не из чувства жалости.Я её купила потому что хотела купить, и мама давала мне денег на куртку просто я думаю что она не очень была уверенна в том что я всё таки смогу её купить поскольку видела в каком я состоянии была.И если бы в тот момент мне нужно было бы на наркотики я б так и сказала а не стала юлить и просить на куртку.


 Понятно, человек слова  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Нет в секте я не была,была в реб.центре.Он был не религиозный, там тема 12 шагов.Я не назвала это сектой хотя тоже хрен их знает.Там типа бывшие нарки помогают, ну типа хозяин и все кто там работают это бывшие нарки которые сами с помощью этой программы бросили, отучились на психологов и вот там сейчас работают.Вобщем бывшие нарки разводят действующих на бабло точнее их родителей.Я считаю что наркоман это и так прошареный человек а нарк который отучился на психолога это в двойне опасное сочетание.Я не за что не поверю что они вдруг вылечились и настолько прозрели что решили помогать другим.Да в то что бросили я ещё поверю а вот то что они помогают другим бескорыстно я не верю.Просто поняли что на этом можно заработать вот и зарабатывают.Если я когда нибудь брошу я наверно тоже пойду в какой нибудь реб.центр работать поскольку я эту тему знаю вдоль и поперёк,да а больше то я ничего не знаю.Вот и они решили зачем чему то учится можно ведь и вот таким способом заработать.


 А чем это плохо ? Нормальный здоровый эгоизм. Ты думаешь дворник работает с единственной миссией - сделать мир чище ?)) 
Действительно нарки то по больше части ничего не умеют, всю жизнь провели в коматозе. А так хоть как-то пригодяться. Конечно тут однозначно нельзя сказать, мошенников везде хватает.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Да мне кажется что я всё могу,НО только не бросить наркотики.Сама не знаю почему так вышло,сама себя за это порой ненавижу.Мне порой кажется мама права в том когда говорит что я просто не хочу завязывать.Ведь действительно если я чего то очень сильно хочу я это добиваюсь,даже если это будет очень трудно,сложно.Значит получается что я не хочу бросить наркотики?Но я хочу!А если исходить из моего характера получается не так уж я и хочу или не такой уж у меня и волевой характер.Я ЗАПУТАЛАСЬ      Я НЕ ЗНАЮ


  Читаю я ваши посты, и у меня создается такое впечатление что вы хотите бросить, потому что родители, окружающие так думают и говорят, что это плохо. А вы сами разберитесь зачем вы хотите бросить!! Вы ищете здесь этот смысл?? Или вы хотите убедить окружающих - нас, что вы хотите бросить но не можете?? Спасибо. Если бывшие наркоманы в завязке помогают другим в реб. центрах - это хорошо, пусть и за деньги (им тоже кушать нужно), наверное не стоит так ко всем относиться что все в этом мире только за бабло... есть другие люди. Спасибо

----------


## KIMA

> Читаю я ваши посты, и у меня создается такое впечатление что вы хотите бросить, потому что родители, окружающие так думают и говорят, что это плохо. А вы сами разберитесь зачем вы хотите бросить!! Вы ищете здесь этот смысл?? Или вы хотите убедить окружающих - нас, что вы хотите бросить но не можете?? Спасибо. Если бывшие наркоманы в завязке помогают другим в реб. центрах - это хорошо, пусть и за деньги (им тоже кушать нужно), наверное не стоит так ко всем относиться что все в этом мире только за бабло... есть другие люди. Спасибо


 Да дело в том что потом ты этого наркомана  "бывшего" встречаешь где нибудь через пол года на точке у барыги,и тогда становится очень противно.И ещё противнее что он до сих пор работает в центре просто вмазывается по ночам, что бы его ученики не спалили.Может сейчас он уже там не работает не знаю но то что это не единичный  случай это 100%.

----------


## Игорёк

А спалить невозможно разве ? Я имею ввиду если вмазаться вечром, то утром разве никаких побочек нет ? Нарки-то такие вещи сразу должны выкупать.

----------


## KIMA

> Читаю я ваши посты, и у меня создается такое впечатление что вы хотите бросить, потому что родители, окружающие так думают и говорят, что это плохо. А вы сами разберитесь зачем вы хотите бросить!! Вы ищете здесь этот смысл?? Или вы хотите убедить окружающих - нас, что вы хотите бросить но не можете?? Спасибо. Если бывшие наркоманы в завязке помогают другим в реб. центрах - это хорошо, пусть и за деньги (им тоже кушать нужно), наверное не стоит так ко всем относиться что все в этом мире только за бабло... есть другие люди. Спасибо


 Да на самом деле всё не то я пишу,да и от смысла своей проблемы я уже далеко ушла.Дело в том что я уже писала по поводу того что да у моей проблемы есть решения но они меня не устраивают.Да и проблема не совсем в наркомании я же писала моего папу увольняют с работы,ему остался 1 год до пенсии он считает что он не сможет больше найти себе работу в таком возрасте. И дело в том что он больше не сможет давать мне денег,ложить в платные больнички.Мля а я не привыкла жить по другому я привыкла к тому что всегда могу обратится к родокам и они всегда мне помогут.А сейчас дело в том что мама уже даже выкупила мой паспорт что бы я шла ложилась в бесплатную больничку,а я не могу и не хочу мне пипец как там не нравится.Я себя знаю даже если я и лягу я всё равно через два дня уйду.Вопрос этот надо решить в 2-3 ближайших дня поскольку у меня метика осталось чучуть и ели я не решу что делать в ближайшие дни я просто останусь дома на ломках и мне уже денег никто не даст.Да и даже ели я и отлежу в больничке это всё равно всё безтолку.И вот как мне себя переделать в три оставшихся дня.Поверте тут дело не в том что я вот такая цаца привыкла в платных клиниках лечится просто вы даже не представляете какое отношение к наркоманам в бесплат.больнич. и если ты не доплатишь лично врачу считай ты будешь ломаться на сухую а у меня нет сейчас даже этой возможности.Короче я не знаю что делать хоть в натуре иди и убивай себя.

----------


## KIMA

> А спалить невозможно разве ? Я имею ввиду если вмазаться вечром, то утром разве никаких побочек нет ? Нарки-то такие вещи сразу должны выкупать.


 Он тоже нарк и поверь знает как обмануть и что сказать

----------


## KIMA

Да и ещё одна актуальная проблема на сегодня у меня нет вен.Я бывает могу по часа 2 искать куда мне поставится и в конечном итоге та кровь которая попала уже в шприц сворачивается и приходится всё это дело выпивать что бы уж не выкидывать.Да чёрт возьми я вообще не знаю что мне сейчас делать.Вен нет колоться некуда,в больнички уже не верю.

----------


## Игорёк

Верить надо в себя, а не в больнички)

----------


## Гражданин

> Если не бросишь наркотики что тебя дальше ждет?


 Светлое будущее

----------


## igor00

Твой организм уже сам понял что ему не нужны наркотики(т.к вены твои закрылись).А ты всё еще сопротивляешься,кончай ты с этой наркотой.

----------


## KIMA

Ну я вот только что была в р-он нарколожке говорю мол лечение главн.городской больничке меня не устраивает возможны ли ещё какие нибудь варианты на что она посмотрев на меня говорит да полно куча платных клиник.Я конечно понимаю что не создаю впечатление бедного и несчастного наркомана которому нужна помощь.Я ей объясняю что мол раз я сюда пришла значит этот вариант мне не подходит в силу обстоятельств.Спрашиваю а можно ли выписать какие нибудь рецепты ну мол что бы дома переломаться на что она мне говорит да тебе уже стока навыписывали, я говорю да ладно мне вообще никогда ничего не выписывали, она говорит но я же вижу, я говорю да вы шутите, на что она начинает перечислять ну вот же глицын и что то там ещё подобное на что и рецепт то не нужен.Я просто не знала что на всё это сказать,просто ушла и хлопнула дверью.Пусть она б сама попробовала полечиться глицыном когда тебя ломает,мне не разу ничего нормального не выписывали не помню какие они там уж отмазы говорили,но ничего кроме глицына и лёгких антидепр.ничего не выписывали.Причём на весь наш разговор врачиха заняла позицию мол типа да ты уже столько раз лечилась ничего не помогло и какой смысал с тобой мне сейчас тут разговаривать,да ты уже конченая наркоманка.и вот с такой позиции она со мной говорила,потому что если бы она действительно хотела помочь она бы попыталась рассказать например что в Сестрорецке ещё есть бесплатная больничка,да думаю что есть и ещё какие нибудь пути просто она вот такая тварь которая решила что мне это лечение не нужно и не хрен на мой счет ещё замарочиватся.Блин мне что надо грязной неопрятной на половину згнившей в слезах в соплях с поникшей головой приполсти что бы они поняли что мне нужна помощь.А если я пришла в нормальном виде хорошо одета и прошу рассмотреть какой нибудь другой вариант лечения а не тот который они вечно впихивают, это значит что я не так уж и хочу лечится?Да нет я хочу но я хочу что бы ко мне нормально относились а не как к твари,просто когда тебе и так плохо что хочется сдохнуть охота что бы к тебе по человечески относились.Я ушла только потому что ещё бы чуток и я б не сдержалась и нагрубила ей,а ведь мне всё таки видно придётся туда ещё обратится.

----------


## KIMA

> Если не бросишь наркотики что тебя дальше ждет?


 Тут сложно ответить если не брошу будет плохо,но если и брошу тут тоже будет плохо.Получается и так плохо и так плохо.Так что вот так вот всё хреново.

----------


## KIMA

> Твой организм уже сам понял что ему не нужны наркотики(т.к вены твои закрылись).А ты всё еще сопротивляешься,кончай ты с этой наркотой.


 Было бы это так просто взять и закончить.Я бы тогда горя не знала.

----------


## Игорёк

ну ее тоже можно понять.. Я например будучи алкоголиком, сам с презрением отношусь к другим алкашам, потому что они такие же безвольные сволочи как и я. Даже понимая их жопу, уважения к ним это не прибавляет. 
Разница тут в том - довел ли человек до болезни сам себя, или просто так получилось (независимо от него). Какое уважение ты хочешь получить при первом варианте ? за что тебя должны уважать ? за красивые глазки ? Если бы кто-то насильно вкалывал тебе дерьмо все эти годы, тогда и разговор был бы другой.

----------


## LanaLeah

Ой, да ну, что ты ломаешь дурочку? Сядь на лирику, в конце концов, и переламывайся. 
К врачихе она пришла: ой, какие варианты, дайте мне рецепт. Да ты лучше нее все рецепты знаешь. Или ты у нее атропинчегу или тропика, или, может, кодеинчега просила?) ты че за 13 лет, не знаешь, чем сняться можно? 
Я тоже не понимаю, за что этой врачихе к тебе хорошо относиться? Че ты хорошего сделала-то? Она, может, и старая 'звезда', и совок, и грубая, но она всю жизнь налоги платила, работала вот, а ты-то че делала? Толкала по подворотням и бадяжила? Че, молодец) низкий те поклон) 
Не хочешь в клинику-ломайся дома. Не хочешь дома - в монастырь вали. Будешь коров доить и моркву сажать. В 5 утра вставать, в 12 ложиться, они к тебе, как к скоту относится не будут.

----------


## Игорёк

Это все от хронического безделья. Хочется надеяться что добрая тетя принесет на блюдечке волшебную пилюлю, которая позволит радостно и с улыбкой восстановить угробленый организм. И парадокс в том что у людей сохраняется высочайшее о себе мнение.) "пятая масть"(с). 
варианта 2 - или плати за лесть (причем не сама плати, а мама с папой заплатят), либо принимай адекватно все суровые реали.

----------


## LanaLeah

Просто меня убивает эта тема: мне все должны. Родители должны метадон до пенсии, врачи должны варианты искать, в диспансере должны относится, как к родной, еще и с уважением, все-то должны, а ты, сама-то ты что должна??? Ведь не 15 лет.

----------


## Игорёк

> Просто меня убивает эта тема: мне все должны. Родители должны метадон до пенсии, врачи должны варианты искать, в диспансере должны относится, как к родной, еще и с уважением, все-то должны, а ты, сама-то ты что должна??? Ведь не 15 лет.


 да да. я именно это и имел ввиду.. 
тут как бы в чем дело - человек развивается что-то делая. Сделал что-то полезное - получил взамен. так человечество и развивалось. А тут получается односторонняя связь. Только мне, от меня - ничего. 
Такая "пятая масть" изначально обречена на вымирание. Принцип получения удовольствия без затраты на это собственных сил - абсурден.
 Так в чем же ваше величие над другими убогими, не познавшими великую истину бытия ?

----------


## KIMA

> ну ее тоже можно понять.. Я например будучи алкоголиком, сам с презрением отношусь к другим алкашам, потому что они такие же безвольные сволочи как и я. Даже понимая их жопу, уважения к ним это не прибавляет. 
> Разница тут в том - довел ли человек до болезни сам себя, или просто так получилось (независимо от него). Какое уважение ты хочешь получить при первом варианте ? за что тебя должны уважать ? за красивые глазки ? Если бы кто-то насильно вкалывал тебе дерьмо все эти годы, тогда и разговор был бы другой.


 Дело в том что она сама себе выбрала эту профессию я её это делать не заставляла.И когда она эту профессию выбирала то я думаю она понимала с каким контингентом ей придётся столкнуться.Тем более я не требую что бы она меня уважала я просто хочу что бы она по человечески ко мне относилась.А то у неё ко мне было сразу видно что предвзятое отношение.И ещё раз повторюсь мне не надо что бы меня уважали мне надо что бы они что ли с пониманием относились.Я не знаю как это ещё объяснить просто они относятся как к скотам особенно к тем кто как и я по со раз уже лежали в больничках.Ну вот например в платных клиниках относятся же к тебе нормально по человечески с пониманием,если скажешь что тебе этого лечения не достаточно тебя услышат не пошлют куда подальше добавят ещё лекарств,и не скажут что ты всё придумываешь и на самом деле тебе не плохо а почему в бесплатных такова нет как это объяснить.Или это происходит потому что в платных клиниках лучше платят и врачихи там более моложе и симпатичнее,и поскольку они более счастливы то и к тебе они относятся лучше.А в бесплатных клиниках в основном работаю стрёмные,уродливые тётки которые за свою неудачливую жизнь отыгрываются и самоутверждаются на тебе.

----------


## Игорёк

> Дело в том что она сама себе выбрала эту профессию я её это делать не заставляла.И когда она эту профессию выбирала то я думаю она понимала с каким контингентом ей придётся столкнуться.Тем более я не требую что бы она меня уважала я просто хочу что бы она по человечески ко мне относилась.А то у неё ко мне было сразу видно что предвзятое отношение.И ещё раз повторюсь мне не надо что бы меня уважали мне надо что бы они что ли с пониманием относились.Я не знаю как это ещё объяснить просто они относятся как к скотам особенно к тем кто как и я по со раз уже лежали в больничках.Ну вот например в платных клиниках относятся же к тебе нормально по человечески с пониманием,если скажешь что тебе этого лечения не достаточно тебя услышат не пошлют куда подальше добавят ещё лекарств,и не скажут что ты всё придумываешь и на самом деле тебе не плохо а почему в бесплатных такова нет как это объяснить.Или это происходит потому что в платных клиниках лучше платят и врачихи там более моложе и симпатичнее,и поскольку они более счастливы то и к тебе они относятся лучше.А в бесплатных клиниках в основном работаю стрёмные,уродливые тётки которые за свою неудачливую жизнь отыгрываются и самоутверждаются на тебе.


 Все правильно.. Я тоже могу заплатить девочке которая скажет мне какой я крутой и как сильно она меня любит ))  это что-то изменит ? нет. 
То что ты хорошо одета - ни о чем не говорит. Ты избалована и слабовольна. И соплей на тебе нет только потому что твой папа их всю жизнь вытирал.

----------


## KIMA

> Ой, да ну, что ты ломаешь дурочку? Сядь на лирику, в конце концов, и переламывайся. 
> К врачихе она пришла: ой, какие варианты, дайте мне рецепт. Да ты лучше нее все рецепты знаешь. Или ты у нее атропинчегу или тропика, или, может, кодеинчега просила?) ты че за 13 лет, не знаешь, чем сняться можно? 
> Я тоже не понимаю, за что этой врачихе к тебе хорошо относиться? Че ты хорошего сделала-то? Она, может, и старая 'звезда', и совок, и грубая, но она всю жизнь налоги платила, работала вот, а ты-то че делала? Толкала по подворотням и бадяжила? Че, молодец) низкий те поклон) 
> Не хочешь в клинику-ломайся дома. Не хочешь дома - в монастырь вали. Будешь коров доить и моркву сажать. В 5 утра вставать, в 12 ложиться, они к тебе, как к скоту относится не будут.


 Да я была бы не прочь если бы она выписала рецепт на тромал,который между прочим в больничках и дают.А рецепт мне нужен потому что я сейчас не знаю где можно тромал без рецепта купить.Если подскажет кто буду рада,а то у нас наркологи видете ли не могут выписать рецепт.А она обязана ко мне относится нормально а не с предубеждением какой она тогда нахрен нарколог-психолог.А уж если выбрал такую профессию будь любезен,а если не устраивает с такими людьми общаться тогда вали.И не надо мне предлагать монастыри или реб.центр где надо работать с 5 утра и до ночи,я в жизни никогда в такой блудень не впешусь работать на какого то дядю день и ночь за тарелку овсяной каши.Да конечно дома можно переломаться но я объясняю у меня сейчас уже не такая ломка что болят руки ноги дело в том что такую ломку я пережить смогу,я на самом деле уже забыла как это когда болят ноги,руки,спина у меня сейчас так болят внутренние органы что это просто звиздец не стану рассказывать про всё это в деталях, но мне порой кажется ещё немного и всё а мне бы очень не хотелось умереть на ломах.

----------


## KIMA

> Все правильно.. Я тоже могу заплатить девочке которая скажет мне какой я крутой и как сильно она меня любит ))  это что-то изменит ? нет. 
> То что ты хорошо одета - ни о чем не говорит. Ты избалована и слабовольна. И соплей на тебе нет только потому что твой папа их всю жизнь вытирал.


 Да вы что такие то.Да мне не надо говорить что я прекрасно выгляжу или что то в этом роде,я хочу что бы ко мне нормально адыкватно относились.Разве я многого прошу,я не прошу что бы она передо мной стелилась я прошу что бы она рассказала мне все возможные методы лечения все плюсы и минусы,и не важно знаю я о них или нет.А она тупо решила этого не делать только потому что у неё предвзятое отношение ко мне и это разве правильно.Да она должна была мне это всё так рассказать что б я всё бросила и побежала лечится,и уже не важно помогло бы мне это или нет.Вот когда у нас будут нормальные наркологи вот тогда может что то будем меняться.А то видите ли за что она должна меня уважать?Да она в первую очередь должна себя и свою профессию уважать.А если она всё это уважает то соответственно .....

----------


## Игорёк

ну твои доводы тоже правильны. иди к другому врачу. Питер большой. 
Блин, наркоту достаешь, а рецетурные препараты не можешь ?)

----------


## KIMA

> ну твои доводы тоже правильны. иди к другому врачу. Питер большой. 
> Блин, наркоту достаешь, а рецетурные препараты не можешь ?)


 Да вот рецептур.препарат не могу достать.А по поводу того что Питер большой,я всё равно могу только обратится по месту прописки.а там врачи все примерно одной масти.Я в понедельник  попробую к самому главному ну в этой р-он нарколож. обратится блин не знаю что получится.Я вчера весь вечер искала как можно связаться с Алексан.Софроновым он у нас гл.нарколог Спб и не нашла вот надеюсь его найти где нибудь соц.сетях.Пока ничего не выходит.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Да я была бы не прочь если бы она выписала рецепт на тромал,который между прочим в больничках и дают.А рецепт мне нужен потому что я сейчас не знаю где можно тромал без рецепта купить.Если подскажет кто буду рада,а то у нас наркологи видете ли не могут выписать рецепт.А она обязана ко мне относится нормально а не с предубеждением какой она тогда нахрен нарколог-психолог.А уж если выбрал такую профессию будь любезен,а если не устраивает с такими людьми общаться тогда вали.И не надо мне предлагать монастыри или реб.центр где надо работать с 5 утра и до ночи,я в жизни никогда в такой блудень не впешусь работать на какого то дядю день и ночь за тарелку овсяной каши.Да конечно дома можно переломаться но я объясняю у меня сейчас уже не такая ломка что болят руки ноги дело в том что такую ломку я пережить смогу,я на самом деле уже забыла как это когда болят ноги,руки,спина у меня сейчас так болят внутренние органы что это просто звиздец не стану рассказывать про всё это в деталях, но мне порой кажется  ещё немного и всё а мне бы очень не хотелось умереть на ломах.


 'ты лечишь меня, ты доктор'
Не лечи леченого) не умрешь ты, бедолажка, на ломках) и не то, что в бесплатной наркошке, а и одна дома не умрешь) просто очень жалко себя бедненькую. 
Себя жалеть вообще легко и приятно) но тупо и нерезультативно)

Конечно, в платной клинике тебе все дадут, тебе еще и в попу подуют - ты же им платишь))) я бы на их месте и не лечила бы никого) а на фиг? Через полгода опять им денежку принесете) А если тебя запереть в подвале на те же полгода и кормить щавелем, то, конечно, ты туда в жизни не вернешься, но, может статься, перекумаришь)

Врачиха, конечно, выбрала сама свою нелегкую долю, но так она и отрабатывает. Сидит воли положить тя предлагает. А про улыбки тебе или любовь к наркам у нее в трудовом договоре вряд ли написано)

----------


## igor00

Так трамал-это тоже наркотик оиоидной группы,и глупо думать что тебе врач его на дом выпишет.Глупо

----------


## LanaLeah

> Так трамал-это тоже наркотик оиоидной группы,и глупо думать что тебе врач его на дом выпишет.Глупо


 Да че ты ей рассказываешь? Думаешь, она дура? Нееее, совсем нет) думаешь, она про трамал или про лирику не знает? Нееее, знает-знает точно) 
Просто ну что еще сказать в свое оправдание? 
Вот, был бы трамал, тогда-то уж я бы конечно.... А так... Ну нет, ну вот и что я могу?
Это ж так... Очевидно))) 
Вот мне бы Путина в папы, я б уже тогда б... ээээх))))

----------


## Dropped-C

> я бы на их месте и не лечила бы никого) а на фиг? Через полгода опять им денежку принесете)


 Ну вот так там такие же как ты примерно так и поступают

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ну вот так там такие же как ты примерно так и поступают


 Это ты меня изысканно обидел? 
Да, я бы еще хуже поступала бы с нарками. И жалко, что отменили высылку за 101-й километр, без всяких наркодиспансеров бросали бы.  И работали бы за тарелку супа, и все было б ок) трудовое воспитание - это сила.

----------


## Dropped-C

> Это ты меня изысканно обидел? 
> Да, я бы еще хуже поступала бы с нарками. И жалко, что отменили высылку за 101-й километр, без всяких наркодиспансеров бросали бы.  И работали бы за тарелку супа, и все было б ок) трудовое воспитание - это сила.


 Я не пытался тебя обидеть, и верю что ты могла бы поступать с ними еще хуже

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Да на самом деле всё не то я пишу,да и от смысла своей проблемы я уже далеко ушла.Дело в том что я уже писала по поводу того что да у моей проблемы есть решения но они меня не устраивают.Да и проблема не совсем в наркомании я же писала моего папу увольняют с работы,ему остался 1 год до пенсии он считает что он не сможет больше найти себе работу в таком возрасте. И дело в том что он больше не сможет давать мне денег,ложить в платные больнички.Мля а я не привыкла жить по другому я привыкла к тому что всегда могу обратится к родокам и они всегда мне помогут.А сейчас дело в том что мама уже даже выкупила мой паспорт что бы я шла ложилась в бесплатную больничку,а я не могу и не хочу мне пипец как там не нравится.Я себя знаю даже если я и лягу я всё равно через два дня уйду.Вопрос этот надо решить в 2-3 ближайших дня поскольку у меня метика осталось чучуть и ели я не решу что делать в ближайшие дни я просто останусь дома на ломках и мне уже денег никто не даст.Да и даже ели я и отлежу в больничке это всё равно всё безтолку.И вот как мне себя переделать в три оставшихся дня.Поверте тут дело не в том что я вот такая цаца привыкла в платных клиниках лечится просто вы даже не представляете какое отношение к наркоманам в бесплат.больнич. и если ты не доплатишь лично врачу считай ты будешь ломаться на сухую а у меня нет сейчас даже этой возможности.Короче я не знаю что делать хоть в натуре иди и убивай себя.


  Получается, что вы и не хотите бросать наркоту, тогда зачем вы пытались/пытаетесь?? Потому что деньги скоро закончаться? А вам не жалко родителей, который вас любят и не бросают  в беде... Что тут сказать, вы любите себя, и стараетесь выкрутиться из этой ситуации... вопрос тогда зачем вы пришли на форум??  Посмотрел ваш топик стартер пост и действительно теперь видно, что для вас наркомания не проблема и не стоит остро бросить не бросить.... А вам никогда не хотелось любви, романтики, семьи?? Спасибо.

----------


## igor00

> Получается, что вы и не хотите бросать наркоту, тогда зачем вы пытались/пытаетесь?? Потому что деньги скоро закончаться? А вам не жалко родителей, который вас любят и не бросают  в беде... Что тут сказать, вы любите себя, и стараетесь выкрутиться из этой ситуации... вопрос тогда зачем вы пришли на форум??  Посмотрел ваш топик стартер пост и действительно теперь видно, что для вас наркомания не проблема и не стоит остро бросить не бросить.... А вам никогда не хотелось любви, романтики, семьи?? Спасибо.


 Согласен,так и есть автор и не собирается бросать наркоту,просто пришла потрепаться на форум.Ну удачи ей.
Только очень страшной смертью умирают наркоманы в конце концов,и это еще хорошо если умирают своей смертью,а бывает и руки на себя налаживают,это ваще пипец.Так что автор если ты меня читаешь.Попробуй бросить,и возможно тогда у тебя есть шанс.

----------


## igor00

Тема уже начинает меня пугать,я сваливаю отсюда!!!

----------


## KIMA

Ну начну с того что кто то писал что на ломках не умираю.Умирают ещё как умирают и в больницах и дома на сухую.А по поводу того что я ломаться не собираюсь как раз таки всё наоборот.Я как раз таки пообщавшись на этом форуме прочитав высказывания LanaLeah я даже решила всё таки сперва попробую дома но уж если не смогу тогда уж придётся в ненавистную беспл.болнич.ехать а по скольку я туда уж очень не хочу то приложу все усилия что бы справится дома.Вот я сегодня сделала последние так что впереди только кошмар,пожелайте мне удачи.Переодически буду заходить писать,хотя врятли мне будет до этого хотя посмотрим.

----------


## KIMA

> 


 И вот таких мерзостей за свою причём долгую наркоман. жизнь я лично не встречала и не могу понять где таких людей отыскивают,или по видео ещё бывает хуже показывают.Уйму наркотов знаю но не один даже отдалённо до то кого не дошёл.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ну начну с того что кто то писал что на ломках не умираю.Умирают ещё как умирают и в больницах и дома на сухую.А по поводу того что я ломаться не собираюсь как раз таки всё наоборот.Я как раз таки пообщавшись на этом форуме прочитав высказывания LanaLeah я даже решила всё таки сперва попробую дома но уж если не смогу тогда уж придётся в ненавистную беспл.болнич.ехать а по скольку я туда уж очень не хочу то приложу все усилия что бы справится дома.Вот я сегодня сделала последние так что впереди только кошмар,пожелайте мне удачи.Переодически буду заходить писать,хотя врятли мне будет до этого хотя посмотрим.


 Да, я - спаситель наркоманов) это мое второе имя)
Вот то я уважаю, давай, подруга, жги напалмом) 
Сходи на нонарко, поговори там с Ивой) какая ж она очешуенная... Такая мудрая, спокойная. Она, кстати, в тюрьме переломалась. Так что и неизвестно, где найдешь, где потеряешь)

----------


## LanaLeah

> Это от дезоморфина. Ты принимаешь героин а некоторые переходят на дезоморфин когда на героин денег уже не хватает ;D


 Да ну, она 13 лет на героине и метадоне. Явно же не аптечная) 
Не все начинают, некоторые помирают от дорогих наркотиков.

----------


## Игорёк

Это тромбоз вен от грязной наркоты. 
По теме не заметно желания автора завязать. Впринципи ничего особо страшного в этом не вижу. Нарки - далеко не самые несчастные люди. У них хотябы инстанция покоя есть.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Это тромбоз вен от грязной наркоты. 
> По теме не заметно желания автора завязать. Впринципи ничего особо страшного в этом не вижу. Нарки - далеко не самые несчастные люди. У них хотябы инстанция покоя есть.


 Не-не-не. Дело все в прогрессии... Если б можно было вкатывать дозу каждый день 50 лет, тогда да. А так, постоянное увеличение... Это очень мучительно. Тем более мучительно, осознание, что ты ради дозы сделал... Или можешь сделать... Это самое ужасное - этот вот стыд. Когда человек сам с собой жить не может. И ведь та же асоциальность, то же вечное одиночество, осознавание себя ущербным и неудачником... Все это наступает. Что же хорошего? 
А инстанция покоя - она ведь без перманентного увеличения дозы,  становится стадией 'пожалуйста, ничего не боли, руки не дрожите, голова прояснись' и т.п.

----------


## Игорёк

> Не-не-не. Дело все в прогрессии... Если б можно было вкатывать дозу каждый день 50 лет, тогда да. А так, постоянное увеличение... Это очень мучительно. Тем более мучительно, осознание, что ты ради дозы сделал... Или можешь сделать... Это самое ужасное - этот вот стыд. Когда человек сам с собой жить не может. И ведь та же асоциальность, то же вечное одиночество, осознавание себя ущербным и неудачником... Все это наступает. Что же хорошего? 
> А инстанция покоя - она ведь без перманентного увеличения дозы,  становится стадией 'пожалуйста, ничего не боли, руки не дрожите, голова прояснись' и т.п.


  Автор говорит при "пятую масть" а ты про ущербность) Относительно наркоманов ущербны мы, в их глазах.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Автор говорит при "пятую масть" а ты про ущербность) Относительно наркоманов ущербны мы, в их глазах.


 Да ну, брось, она так не думает. Это видно из совокупности постов. Или не все время думает, во всяком случае) 
Или ты думаешь, что деваха, которая колется 13 (13!!!! Это почти полжизни моей) лет никогда не чувствовала себя ущербной из-за наркоты?) никогда ей в морду не бросали: наркоманка, сифоозная, заразная, воровка, барыга, убийца, список бесконечен. Конечно, все она слышала, конечно, были люди, которые при словах 'наркота' и 'гепС' одергивают руку и убегают вдаль. Не все так шоколадно, как пишется, иначе она б и не писала)

----------


## afx

действительно цаца. с родителями повезло. жаль их. надоела ты им и скорее всего может я и не прав (всяко бывает) в тайне они желают что бы ты уже поскорее дознулась что ли, иначе зачем ускорять процесс умирания. да  и все эти лёгкие перекумарки через клиники там всякие и за деньги это не хорошо. ломайся на сухую. будет о чём подумать и вспомнить. хотя зачем я это всё пишу? тебе видимо устраивает твой образ жизни, но ты же понимаешь что долго так не продлиться. два пути - лёгкий это продолжая продолжать, продлится это не долго сдохнеш как наркоманка и о тебе все забудут. и другой трудный почти не реальный способ - зашиться налтрексоном или пить анатаксон вобщем блокаторы опиатных рецепторов с которых твой ираин просто не вставит (хотя бы пол года, первы два месяца жесть жестяная)  тогда через пол годика начнёш получать радости от обычных вещей. без веществ. это трудно да и надо ли тебе это когда всё гораздо проще и быстрее можно сделать 
в момент послеприходия тебе покажется что это раз плюнуть, но на сл день ты снова вмажешься или как ты там его употребляешь...

вообщем топик ниочём

----------


## LanaLeah

Злые вы мужики.
Вот нет человека уже 10 дней. Мож, она в клинике лежит. Мож, лечится из последних сил. А вы тут, понимаешь, нагнетаете...
Вернется- расскажет

----------


## Игорёк

не думаю что вернется. Не та область.

----------

